# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest

## Ajik Raffles

Dear KOI's Forum Member,

KOI's mendapatkan 20 ekor Hoshikin Kohaku tosai dari salah satu dealer. Terserah kita mau diapakan tosai - tosai berukuran 20 - 25 cm ini (selain digoreng ya   ::  ). Apakah akan di GO atau bagaimana? Kalau mau di GO berapa lama dan berapa kisaran harganya. Pls inputnya ya. Tq.

*(Ki-Ka): HK-01, HK-02, HK-03, HK-04, HK-05*


*(Ki-Ka): HK-06, HK-07, HK-08, HK-09, HK-10*


*(Ki-Ka): HK-11, HK-12, HK-13, HK-14, HK-15*


*(Ki-Ka): HK-16, HK-17, HK-18, HK-19, HK-20*


Pls share your idea. Kegiatan ini si set dari kita dan untuk kita  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Wah ikan nya bagus2 mas Ajik, usul nih

1. Di buat GO 6 bulan di-rumah masing2 (supaya harga bisa ditekan).
2. Di buat GO 6 bulan dibesarkan di satu kolam salah satu anggota KOIs.
3. Harga hrs miring dan hadiahnya kudu wah..(halo sponsor2..  :: )

Salam

----------


## Anggit

setuju sm usulan boss Robby..

menurut saya kl GO di di kolam masing2 bakal lebih menarik... berhubung kita blm pernah coba yg ini.

salam

----------


## doddy

Klo saya manut aja yang penting gak mahal  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Bisa dicicil juga dunk biar ngak terlalu berat   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

eheheheh hobi nyicil ya bro... mentang2 kerja di bank ahahahah  :P  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Klo saya manut aja yang penting gak mahal


Kira - kira brapa kisarannya, bro?




> Bisa dicicil juga dunk biar ngak terlalu berat


Hehehe.... enaknya dicicil brapa kali?

----------


## tenonx

klo di grow sendiri2 yang nyicil ga boleh bawa pulang ikannya kali ya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> Klo saya manut aja yang penting gak mahal    
> 
> 
> Kira - kira brapa kisarannya, bro?
> 
> Gmana klo Om Ajik yang buka harga dulu?
> 
> ...


Berapa x ya?

----------


## William Pantoni

Klu mau cicil....hrs apply kredit dulu nih a,a yg kerja di Bank M*****  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Klu mau cicil....hrs apply kredit dulu nih a,a yg kerja di Bank M*****


Klo B** itu 12x cicilan tanpa bunga lho pak eehehehehhe   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Wagh cucok ituch yang pakek bunga"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Doddy,

Lagi dikaji nih mana yang memberikan manfaat paling optimal terhadap proses pembelajaran dan aspek ekonomisnya, makanya masih mencari masukan2. Info yang dibutuhkan antara lain apakah ikan2 tersebut cukup layak dan pada kisaran brapa dan kondisi bagaimana ikan tersebut acceptable?

----------


## steamkoi

Kohaku Hoshikin woott mantap  ::  Btw pasti merahnya dasyat nih Om Ajik  ::  sepertinya Saya berminat nih untuk Go ini  :: 

Harga Kira2 berapa nih Om Ajik  ::  hmmmm

----------


## William Pantoni

Sy prefer GO dirumah sendiri....selain bisa meneken cost dan jg sekalian belajar keeping Koi yg baik gimana.

----------


## steamkoi

> Sy prefer GO dirumah sendiri....selain bisa meneken cost dan jg sekalian belajar keeping Koi yg baik gimana.


kalau bicarain cost  ::  semakin murah semakin ok apalagi dengan kualitas ikan seperti ini .. jadi mau go di rumah juga ok  :: .

----------


## hankoi

Biasa nyah kualitas berbanding lurus dengan harga nya.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

jadi kira2 kualitas kayak gitu harga brapa dab ?   ::

----------


## hankoi

Tanyak bakul e dunkz , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> Klo saya manut aja yang penting gak mahal    
> 
> 
> Kira - kira brapa kisarannya, bro?
> Belum dijawab
> 
> 
> ...


Nunggu jawaban dari atas  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Biasa nyah kualitas berbanding lurus dengan harga nya.


Ayo tebak berapa kira2 harga yg akan diumumkan oleh mas Ajik.. ::  


.

----------


## hankoi

hmmmm , , , , ,hmmm , , , , , seperti nya diantara 2-4 dech . . . .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*hankoi wrote :*



> hmmmm , , , , ,hmmm , , , ,


Klu Om Han udah "hmmm....hmmm" biasa keluar tuh ilmu terawang nya....

----------


## steamkoi

kalo menurut saya harga kisaran hmmm 1.5-2.5jt  ::  hmmm

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Irvan....kapan tidur nya ?
Sy juga ikut tebak ah......kira2 3.5 - 4.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> kalo menurut saya harga kisaran hmmm 1.5-2.5jt  hmmm


 William p
Om Irvan....kapan tidur nya ? 
Sy juga ikut tebak ah......kira2 3.5 - 4.....    
 KOk nebaknya naik terus? ntar jadi mahal dong

----------


## tenonx

naik trus... kayak lelang aja donk   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Namanya jg tebak2an....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Wah ikan nya bagus2 mas Ajik, usul nih
> 
> 
> 2. Di buat GO 6 bulan dibesarkan di satu kolam salah satu anggota KOIs.
> 3. Harga hrs miring dan hadiahnya kudu wah..(halo sponsor2.. )
> 
> Salam


Kang, setuju sama no 2 ...

3. wuah ... ikutan ama sesepuh kois karena dengan adanya kang robby yang paling jago nego, harga pasti the best .... udah incer 1 ekor nih huehehehehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ayo tebak berapa kira2 harga yg akan diumumkan oleh mas Ajik.. 
> .


Hmmmm.... pressure nih...  ::

----------


## koifishlover

ayuk om, buruan diposting...  ::

----------


## hankoi

Iyach nich lekas buruan , , , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kalo misal.. harganya 2 jt siapa yang mau ikut ?

1. Saya ikut (tulis no.1 biar disuruh pilih duluan sama mas Ajik..  ::  )

.

----------


## odil kokoy

Asik klo 2 jt aku juga daftar no.2  ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Om Doddy,
> 
> Lagi dikaji nih mana yang memberikan manfaat paling optimal terhadap proses pembelajaran dan aspek ekonomisnya, makanya masih mencari masukan2. Info yang dibutuhkan antara lain apakah ikan2 tersebut cukup layak dan pada kisaran brapa dan kondisi bagaimana ikan tersebut acceptable?


Ayo udah banyak masukan tentukan harganya OM Ajik (kok malah nyuruh sesepuh ya Om)  ::

----------


## Bony

Udah lama kagak posting ternyata banyak kejutan menarik nich, Kang Ajik saya ikut Oom Robby kalau Oom Robby no.1, ane no.2 deh, harga terserah akang deh (biar cepet putus), asal sma temen.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

::   ::  Sorry ternyata no.2, udah di booking Kng OdilKokoy, saya perunggu aja deh no.3, yang penting kebagian.

----------


## wawan

Waduh gimana nih....
belum mulai harga sudah mulai melambung.....
Ayo turunin harga.... (daripada nanti ada demo....)... turu..turun... turun...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yg sabar ngapa sih   ::   ::  Lagi cari hadiahnya nih.... 
Prefer Uang tunai apa ikan?  ::

----------


## doddy

om Ajik boleh ikutanya? belum jadi anggota koi-s   ::   ::   ::  
Saya pilih no HK-09 deh biar bisa kirim barengan ama P Bony   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

> om Ajik boleh ikutanya? belum jadi anggota koi-s     
> Saya pilih no HK-09 deh biar bisa kirim barengan ama P Bony


Kalau boleh milih sih sy yg HK-12, peserta no 3, emang yg boleh ikut anggota Koi's aja ya kang Ajik, kalau keanggotaannnya nyusul boleh nggak? Sy titip Beryl jadi anggotanya.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kalau boleh milih sih sy yg HK-12, peserta no 3, emang yg boleh ikut anggota Koi's aja ya kang Ajik, kalau keanggotaannnya nyusul boleh nggak? Sy titip Beryl jadi anggotanya.


Aturan main, tata cara pemilihan, termasuk kriteria peserta termasuk yang saat ini sedang dibahas. Mudah2an bisa segera dipublish  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*NAMA KEGIATAN*
Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest

*DEFINISI KEGIATAN*
Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest (HK2C) adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku yang berasal dari breeder Hoshikin yang disediakan KOIs untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam calon partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri.

Koi yang akan dipilih adalah tosai berukuran 21  26 cm yang disediakan KOI Castle sebagai pendukung kegiatan HK2C

*TUJUAN*
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi calon partisipan dalam memilih tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus meningkatkan kemampuan koi keeping para calon partisipan

*AGENDA*
25/07  22/07, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
23/07  31/07, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
26/07  31/07, *Pengambilan Ikan (tentatif)*
01/08  31/01, Masa kegiatan HK2C
01/02  14/02, *Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif)* 

*PARTISIPAN*
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

*RINCIAN KEGIATAN*
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam masing  masing calon partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 1 Agustus 2008  31 Januari 2009
2. Calon partisipan bebas untuk menentukan jenis kolam, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan koi keeping masing  masing koi yang dipilih 
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama periode kegiatan calon partisipan diperkenankan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran calon partisipan lainnya 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab calon partisipan
6. Calon partisipan harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami kematian. Pelanggaran terhadap hal ini akan dikenakan sanksi tidak diperbolehkan mengikuti kegiatan KOIs selama 1 (satu) bulan

*PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri secara langsung ataupun melalui foto yang diposting di forum (akan ditentukan kemudian sebelum akhir periode kegiatan). Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan 
2. Juri Kegiatan ini adalah partisipan dan Tim KOIs (terdiri atas 3  5 orang anggota KOIs yang tidak ikut dalam Kegiatan). Anggota Tim KOIs akan ditentukan kemudian
3. Partisipan bebas memilih atau tidak memilih satu ekor koi terbaik berdasarkan kriteria masing  masing namun bukan koi miliknya. Koi yang dipilih akan mendapatkan point 1 untuk setiap partisipan yang memilih
4. Koi yang dipilih oleh anggota Tim KOIs akan mendapatkan point 2 untuk setiap anggota tim yang memilih
5. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka hadiah akan dibagi rata   

*HADIAH*
Hadiah berupa uang tunai *Rp 1.000.000 (satu juta rupiah)* persembahan KOIs untuk satu  atau lebih pemenang. Anggota KOIs forum, dealer, atau sponsor lain yang bersedia memberikan donasi berupa ikan, voucher, atau bentuk lainnya akan diumumkan kemudian. Bila hal itu terjadi, maka komposisi pemenang dan hadiah bisa berubah dan menjadi wewenang KOIs untuk melakukan perubahan tersebut   

PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode *first come first serve*. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari Rabu, 23 Juli 2008, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan Kamis, 31 Juli 2008, jam 12.00 waktu server
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode Koi pilihannya
3. Satu orang calon partisipan hanya diperkenankan memilih 1 (satu) ekor Koi, kecuali apabila hingga hari Senin, 28 Juli, jam 12.00 waktu server masih terdapat Koi yang belum dipilih oleh calon peserta lainnya
4. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 (tiga) hari setelah dipilih. Apabila hingga batas waktu tersebut belum dilunasi, maka ikan dinyatakan available untuk dipilih calon partisipan lain
5. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:
BCA cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441-1012837
i.n.o Yudi Hanipurwoko
6. Partisipan yang dengan alasan apapun gagal melakukan pembayaran sesuai batas waktu yang ditentukan akan mendapatkan sanksi tidak diperkenankan memilih koi lain dan tidak diperbolehkan mengikuti kegiatan KOIs untuk jangka waktu 1 (satu) bulan terhitung tanggal sanksi ditetapkan     

*PENGAMBILAN IKAN*
Tata cara pengambilan ikan akan diumumkan kemudian

*HARGA*
*Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Hoshikin Kohaku ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp 1.800.000 (satu juta delapan ratus ribu rupiah), untuk KOIs member dan Rp 1.900.000 (satu juta sembilan ratus ribu rupiah), untuk non KOIs member.*

*Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim apabila calon partisipan berasal dari luar area Jabodetabek. Calon partisipan diluar Jabodetabek hanya dimungkinkan ikut serta apabila pihak dealer bersedia mengirimkan ke luar Jabodetabek (sedang dinegosiasikan) atau ada pihak ketiga lainnya yang dapat mengirimkan koi - koi tersebut. Apabila hingga batas waktu pemilihan ikan (31/7) tidak ada pihak yang bisa mengirimkan koi keluar maka dengan menyesal keikutsertaannya dibatalkan.* 

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang KOIs untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

----------


## tenonx

cepet banget ya membahasnya   ::   ::  



> 6. Partisipan yang dengan alasan apapun gagal melakukan pembayaran sesuai batas waktu yang ditentukan akan mendapatkan sanksi tidak diperkenankan memilih koi lain dan tidak diperbolehkan mengikuti kegiatan KOIs untuk jangka waktu 1 (satu) bulan terhitung tanggal sanksi ditetapkan


memangnya ada kegiatan kois tiap bulan?? sorry .... mungkin untuk 3 atau 6 bulan lebih baik deh
karena setau saya tidak setiap bulan ada kegiatan koi.... kecuali klo dalam hal jual - beli - lelang di forum lho   ::   ::  




> Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Hoshikin Kohaku ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp 1.800.000 (satu juta delapan ratus lima puluh ribu rupiah),


yang bener 1.850.000 atau 1.800.000??   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> cepet banget ya membahasnya    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				6. Partisipan yang dengan alasan apapun gagal melakukan pembayaran sesuai batas waktu yang ditentukan akan mendapatkan sanksi tidak diperkenankan memilih koi lain dan tidak diperbolehkan mengikuti kegiatan KOIs untuk jangka waktu 1 (satu) bulan terhitung tanggal sanksi ditetapkan


Maklum om, abad teknologi...




> memangnya ada kegiatan kois tiap bulan?? sorry .... mungkin untuk 3 atau 6 bulan lebih baik deh
> karena setau saya tidak setiap bulan ada kegiatan koi.... kecuali klo dalam hal jual - beli - lelang di forum lho


Who knows?  :P 




> Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Hoshikin Kohaku ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp 1.800.000 (satu juta delapan ratus lima puluh ribu rupiah),





> yang bener 1.850.000 atau 1.800.000??        
> thanks


Udah diralat om, untuk KOI's member senantiasa diambil yang termurah  ::  Thanks

----------


## menkar

HK 02 boleh juga tuhh... btw pembayarannnya boleh barter gak om ?? sama ikan ku yang lagi dijual 1,8 juga tuh

inazuma n sanke nigata heuehuehe.....  maklum tanggal tua

----------


## ronyandry

HK-15 om Ajik   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Baru saja dapat konfirmasi dari KOI Castle bahwa pengiriman ke luar Jakarta dimungkinkan dalam waktu sekitar 7 (tujuh) hari mendatang, bersamaan beberapa koi mereka yang juga akan dikirim. Biaya kirim per box sekitar Rp 500k (lima ratus ribu rupiah). Bagi calon partisipan dari luar kota seperti Semarang (om Doddy & Om Bony) harap mengkonfirmasi pilihannya segera dan melakukan pembayaran secepatnya  ::  

Btw, jangan lupa ya pilih2nya baru mulai besok, jam 12.00 waktu server. Kelihatannya banyak yang melakukan provokasi nih dengan memposting bakal pilihannya. Please, hati - hati   ::

----------


## Bony

Kagak boleh inden dulu bozz, jam 12 waktu server besok, lagi di udara , atau boleh titip sama yang lain sementara, atau memang begitu sial nasib ane?   ::   ::   ::  
Jangan ada yang pilih HK-12 ya? please..........  ::   ::  
Doi sdh kirim SMS minta ane yg milih

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Boss Ajik, minta setidikit penjelasan neh,
1. Yg dimaksud dengan KOI's Member atau NON KOI's member itu apa? Tolong diperjelas. Apakah pengertian saya benar : KOI's member adalah KOI's member yg sudah punya ID KOI's sedangkan NON KOI's member adalah KOI's meber yang belum punya ID KOI'S.  ::   ::  
2.Waktu pembayaran 3 hari setelah ikan dipilih berarti bila acara pemilihan dimulai besok hari Rabu tgl 23 dan ada ikan terpilh harus dilunasi hari Sabtu tgl 26 dan menurut saya sedikit sulit utk transfer uang  ::   ::  . Apakah tidak bisa diberi kelongaran sampai hari Senin sore tgl 28   ::   ::  

Cheers,  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Boss Ajik, minta setidikit penjelasan neh,
> 1. Yg dimaksud dengan KOI's Member atau NON KOI's member itu apa? Tolong diperjelas. Apakah pengertian saya benar : KOI's member adalah KOI's member yg sudah punya ID KOI's sedangkan NON KOI's member adalah KOI's meber yang belum punya ID KOI'S.   :


Betul sekali, om Odil. Member KOI's forum ini ada dua kelompok, yang teregister sebagai KOI's member dengan ID KOI's dan yang non KOI's member. Perbedaan keduanya cuma annual membership Rp 100k  ::  




> 2.Waktu pembayaran 3 hari setelah ikan dipilih berarti bila acara pemilihan dimulai besok hari Rabu tgl 23 dan ada ikan terpilh harus dilunasi hari Sabtu tgl 26 dan menurut saya sedikit sulit utk transfer uang   . Apakah tidak bisa diberi kelongaran sampai hari Senin sore tgl 28    
> 
> Cheers,


Transfernya jangan sabtu dong, tapi Rabu pada hari yang sama atau Kamis & Jumat  ::  Kita butuh kepastian cepat karena tidak bisa reserve ikan - ikan itu lebih lama.  ::

----------


## karom

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Pak Boss Ajik, minta setidikit penjelasan neh,
> 1. Yg dimaksud dengan KOI's Member atau NON KOI's member itu apa? Tolong diperjelas. Apakah pengertian saya benar : KOI's member adalah KOI's member yg sudah punya ID KOI's sedangkan NON KOI's member adalah KOI's meber yang belum punya ID KOI'S.   :


Betul sekali, om Odil. Member KOI's forum ini ada dua kelompok, yang teregister sebagai KOI's member dengan ID KOI's dan yang non KOI's member. Perbedaan keduanya cuma annual membership Rp 100k  ::  [/quote:2qen0hju]

mungkin maksudnya beda 100rb untuk uang pendaftaran menjadi anggota KOI's jadi otomatis yang non member bisa menjadi member resmi KOI's gitu loh ..   ::

----------


## doddy

> Baru saja dapat konfirmasi dari KOI Castle bahwa pengiriman ke luar Jakarta dimungkinkan dalam waktu sekitar 7 (tujuh) hari mendatang, bersamaan beberapa koi mereka yang juga akan dikirim. Biaya kirim per box sekitar Rp 500k (lima ratus ribu rupiah). Bagi calon partisipan dari luar kota seperti Semarang (om Doddy & Om Bony) harap mengkonfirmasi pilihannya segera dan melakukan pembayaran secepatnya  
> 
> Btw, jangan lupa ya pilih2nya baru mulai besok, jam 12.00 waktu server. Kelihatannya banyak yang melakukan provokasi nih dengan memposting bakal pilihannya. Please, hati - hati


 berarti milihnya besok ya om? wah jangan jangan kalah cepat ama yang lain nich

----------


## karom

> berarti milihnya besok ya om? wah jangan jangan kalah cepat ama yang lain nich


makanya cocokin dulu jam komputer om doddy dengan jam server ... sehingga bisa posting tepat ajam 12.00 besok pasti dapat dech ikan yg diidamkan ...

----------


## odil kokoy

[quote=karom]


> Originally Posted by "odil kokoy":1upeswur
> 
> Pak Boss Ajik, minta setidikit penjelasan neh,
> 1. Yg dimaksud dengan KOI's Member atau NON KOI's member itu apa? Tolong diperjelas. Apakah pengertian saya benar : KOI's member adalah KOI's member yg sudah punya ID KOI's sedangkan NON KOI's member adalah KOI's meber yang belum punya ID KOI'S.   :
> 
> 
> Betul sekali, om Odil. Member KOI's forum ini ada dua kelompok, yang teregister sebagai KOI's member dengan ID KOI's dan yang non KOI's member. Perbedaan keduanya cuma annual membership Rp 100k


mungkin maksudnya beda 100rb untuk uang pendaftaran menjadi anggota KOI's jadi otomatis yang non member bisa menjadi member resmi KOI's gitu loh ..   :: [/quote:1upeswur]


Biar Clear, Jadi kalo Non member KOI's  besok ikutan dan menyetor Rp 1.900.000 otomatis jadi anggota Resmi KOI's Bossss, tolong pencerahannya gito :P  :P

----------


## karom

> Biar Clear, Jadi kalo Non member KOI's  besok ikutan dan menyetor Rp 1.900.000 otomatis jadi anggota Resmi KOI's Bossss, tolong pencerahannya gito :P  :P


ya begitu om aturannya bagi Non Member KOI's dikenakan surcharge 100rb, kalo memang mau join KOI's maka membership fee nya akan diambilkan dari situ tapi tidak otomatis om (ralat), bagi yang memilih tidak menjadi Member KOI's ya boleh aja tapi 100rb nya tetap sebagai surcharge. 

sedikit demi sedikit kita para pengurus akan berusaha membenahi dan meningkatkan manfaat dan benefit apa yang dapat diberikan kepada para member KOI's dimasa mendatang  ..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Calon partisipan yth.,
Atas usulan beberapa rekan disini agar tidak terjadi dispute antara waktu server dan waktu anda, saya diminta untuk memberi aba - aba "MULAI" pada saat pemilihan koi. Jadi postingan yang dianggap sah adalah setelah ada aba - aba dari saya, postingan sebelum aba - aba saya (mohon maaf) dianggap prematur. Repot ya *

----------


## rvidella

> *Calon partisipan yth.,
> Atas usulan beberapa rekan disini agar tidak terjadi dispute antara waktu server dan waktu anda, saya diminta untuk memberi aba - aba "MULAI" pada saat pemilihan koi. Jadi postingan yang dianggap sah adalah setelah ada aba - aba dari saya, postingan sebelum aba - aba saya (mohon maaf) dianggap prematur. Repot ya *


pasti boss ajik bakalan di depan komputer jam 12 ini ....

pak ajik kita makan siang yuk .... tapi aku jemput pas jam 11:59 AM yah?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Huahahahaha..... warung belum dibuka ternyata dah banyak yang pada nongkrong ya.... yang dicari dagangannya apa yang jaga nih  ::   ::  
Inga... Inga... tunggu aba - aba ya.... :P

----------


## showa

aba aba gimana nih om

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> *Calon partisipan yth.,
> Atas usulan beberapa rekan disini agar tidak terjadi dispute antara waktu server dan waktu anda, saya diminta untuk memberi aba - aba "MULAI" pada saat pemilihan koi. Jadi postingan yang dianggap sah adalah setelah ada aba - aba dari saya, postingan sebelum aba - aba saya (mohon maaf) dianggap prematur. Repot ya *


Tuh... om Showa.... ente dah kagak sabaran bener sih... :P 
Mau langsung dilelang?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Countdown.... 11.31  ::

----------


## arungtasik

iya nih, Om showa. Mau diajak jalan, eh, lagi melototin komputer. Baterai jam server-nya lagi soak Om.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Wah....semua org lg OL tungguin ...aba2....nih dari om Ajik.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

11.40... dah datang 8 tamu  ::

----------


## showa

tessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Ajik Raffles

13 min left... malah tinggal 6 orang  ::

----------


## showa

dag......dig................dug...................  .........

----------


## arungtasik

ati-ati om rudy. gangguan koneksi internet di sudirman dan sekitarnya hari ini jam 12 lo ....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

ces ces..................ces...............ces

----------


## showa

wah yg bener nih.................?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

maju in aja om biar enak.........................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

hhehe btw nick saya jangan dihitung lho ya...
cuman numpang nongkrong doank neh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

Wah wah wahhhhhh pada nggak kerja ya??? kok pada nongkrong disini?????

----------


## showa

hk 12

hk 12

HK 12

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pemilihan koi untuk Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest di

*M U L A I*

Silahkan  ::   ::

----------


## YudiHP

gw pesan :

*HK-12*

----------


## PutNus

*No 9  Pak Ajik*

----------


## PutNus

> *No 9  Pak Ajik*


*Maksudnya HK-09*

----------


## William Pantoni

HK 04

----------


## karom

HK-15 ... mudah2an gak keduluan ...

----------


## Anggit

> gw pesan :
> 
> *HK-12*



duhhhhh .. kalah ngebut nih sm om Yudi ...  ::  

nice pick om !!

salam,

----------


## koinia

Pak Ajik, Saya HK 20.

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> gw pesan :
> 
> *HK-12*
> 
> 
> 
> duhhhhh .. kalah ngebut nih sm om Yudi ...  
> ...


Gak percuma gw tongkrongin nih PC dari semalem ... he.he ..  ::

----------


## YudiHP

> HK-15 ... mudah2an gak keduluan ...


Cakep juga tuh pilihan nya Bozz ... naksir juga gw sayang gak boleh booking 2 ..he.he .. ( serakah ya..   ::  )

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Reserve after 15 min:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12
2. PutNus, HK-09
3. William Pantoni, HK-04
4. Karom, HK-15,
5. Koinia, HK-20

Siapa menyusul?  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Telat 10 detik kalah cepet sama koinia..  ::   cari gantinya dulu ahhh..pandang2 dulu ya

----------


## William Pantoni

wah...ini kok semua nya yg reserve moderator semua nih....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

HK 13 deh kalo masih ada

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Reserve after 15 min:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12
2. PutNus, HK-09
3. William Pantoni, HK-04
4. Karom, HK-15,
5. Koinia, HK-20
6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13

Next?  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> ...


bener-bener gak percuma ... gue rasa koleksi di tempat om yudi makin mantap aja
biji mana kabarnya dengan showa momotaro barunya? manstap kah?
HK-12 juga favorit saya ... next diambil temen surabaya ,,, HK-20
Dari semua ... yang saya paling suka ... kayanya Om Will juga deh ... HK-Girl ... alias Hongkong Kuchibeni huahahahaha oupssssssssss nakal ihhhh kamiuuuuuuuuu cuah cuah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

yahh HK12 udah diambill....  ::  telat saya lupaaaa...

----------


## YudiHP

Wah.. ada pemantau bakat niy.. doski dah betah di kolam sekarang, cuma rada angkuh dia krn tau loe penggemar berat dia do...    ::  
Ati2 disini kalo ngomong do... kuchibeni yg dirumah diem2 dah jd member forum kois loh, bisa gw liat nih listingnya .. bisa2 gak dapat jatah loe.. hue..he.hee  :P

----------


## YudiHP

> yahh HK12 udah diambill....  telat saya lupaaaa...


Sorry pak ..Riil battle nya hari ini pak! .. just lucky aja dapat duluan ...  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Aku ambil HK-14 mas Ajik

----------


## ari-radja

> Reserve after 15 min:
> 1. Yudi HP, HK-12
> 2. PutNus, HK-09
> 3. William Pantoni, HK-04
> 4. Karom, HK-15,
> 5. Koinia, HK-20
> 6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13
> 
> Next?


Pengin ikut, tapi bingung milih yang mana lagi, karena yang saya pilih sudah keduluan teman lain. Siapa bisa bantu saya? Kalau No HK 05 bagaimana? Bantuannya bisa lewat PM. Pak Gom tolooooooo....ng. Terima kasih.

Salam,
Ari Solo

----------


## koilvr

> Aku ambil HK-14 mas Ajik


looks female Pak Rob   ::

----------


## koilvr

> Pengin ikut, tapi bingung milih yang mana lagi, karena yang saya pilih sudah keduluan teman lain. Siapa bisa bantu saya? Kalau No HK 05 bagaimana? Bantuannya bisa lewat PM. Pak Gom tolooooooo....ng. Terima kasih.
> 
> Salam,
> Ari Solo
> 
> -------------------
> http://www.radar-jogja.com


HK05 looks female ya   ::  
HK10 juga looks female   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by karom
> 
> HK-15 ... mudah2an gak keduluan ...
> 
> 
> Cakep juga tuh pilihan nya Bozz ... naksir juga gw sayang gak boleh booking 2 ..he.he .. ( serakah ya..   )


Hahaha...sudah keduluan pak katua nih  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
kirain habis posting sudah cukup   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Mau diganti dengan apa ya   ::   ::   ::   ::  
dibantu dunk +/- ikannya kang mod   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Wah kita keduluan Om Rony aku naksir no 9 dan Om rony no 15 ya. Nasibnya sama
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> Pengin ikut, tapi bingung milih yang mana lagi, karena yang saya pilih sudah keduluan teman lain. Siapa bisa bantu saya? Kalau No HK 05 bagaimana? Bantuannya bisa lewat PM. Pak Gom tolooooooo....ng. Terima kasih.
> 
> Salam,
> Ari Solo
> 
> -------------------
> http://www.radar-jogja.com
> ...


HK 05 or HK 10? Jadi tambah bingung pak. Sebenarnya sih milih HK15, tapi udah amblas tuh. Tks

Salam,

Ari Solo

----------


## koilvr

HK 05 is a safer choice. HK 10... ada resiko weak hi di shoulder, tapi tail joint looks strong.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Biasanya sih tebakan koilvr jadi kenyataan..  ::  , thanks Rud, ga ambil ?, kan msh banyak yg kinclong tuh patern ikan gede, semua nya bagus...terutama (menurut saya lho.), HK-02,HK-05,HK-06,HK-16 & HK-17..  ::

----------


## koilvr

> Biasanya sih tebakan koilvr jadi kenyataan..  , thanks Rud, ga ambil ?, kan msh banyak yg kinclong tuh patern ikan gede, semua nya bagus...terutama (menurut saya lho.), HK-02,HK-05,HK-06,HK-16 & HK-17..


telat nr. 12 Pak Rob   :: 

nr. 2 seneng juga, cuma depan belakang kelihatannya gak balance proportion
nr. 11 is a wildcard, kuda hitam ini

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Reserve so far:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12
2. PutNus, HK-09
3. William Pantoni, HK-04
4. Karom, HK-15,
5. Koinia, HK-20
6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13
7. Robby Iwan, HK-14

Next? Ayo siapa lagi, jangan biarkan ikan - ikan dengan kualitas bagus ini terbang ke kolam lain, dan jangan biarkan hadiah lari ke - 7 orang ini. Apa perlu tambah hadiah. Bagaimana sponsor? ikan? pakan? voucher?  ::

----------


## Faris

Anakku semalem ngelihat deretan ikan-ikan ini.
Dia milih ikan no HK-17
katanya sebentar lagi kan 17 Agustusan  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

Pak Faris, rasanya itu pilihan yg oke, ternyata ada juga yg milih ikan dengan cara cari wangsit ya...... but by the way, thats nice choice.

Pak Dodo, maaf ya, ikannya saya pilih duluan, he....he.....he......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Reserve so far:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12
2. PutNus, HK-09
3. William Pantoni, HK-04
4. Karom, HK-15,
5. Koinia, HK-20
6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13
7. Robby Iwan, HK-14
8. Fariz, HK-17

Next? Ayo - ayo.....  ::

----------


## Faris

Iya nih P Koinia, saya lagi dikerjain sama anak saya. Dia lagi seneng sama ikan. Kalo saya sebenarnya hobi Perkutut. Tapi karena lagi heboh dengan flu burung saya dikeroyok sama seisi rumah spy Perkututnya diungsikan  ::   ::   :: 
Sekarang diganti deh sama kolam koi   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Itu ikan yang milih anak saya, karena kolamnya baru isi 3 ekor

----------


## Ajik Raffles

wah, klo untuk alasan yang mulia seperti ini, saya berharap hadiahnya bisa didapat om Faris, buat modal anaknya nambah ikan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Iya nih P Koinia, saya lagi dikerjain sama anak saya. Dia lagi seneng sama ikan. Kalo saya sebenarnya hobi Perkutut. Tapi karena lagi heboh dengan flu burung saya dikeroyok sama seisi rumah spy Perkututnya diungsikan   
> Sekarang diganti deh sama kolam koi      
> Itu ikan yang milih anak saya, karena kolamnya baru isi 3 ekor


Salam kenal Om faris
Wah hebat nich! anaknya aja pinter pilih ikan apalagi bapaknya!!!
Sebentar lagi kena penyakit ganas deh namanya (virus koi), seperti lainnya. Dan menurut beberapa suhu tidak ada obatnya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Faris

Amiiin... mudah-mudahan terkabul nih doanya.

----------


## Faris

Salam kenal juga Om Doddy
Kalo masalah koi masih harus banyak belajar dari para suhu disini.
Tapi kalo suara perkutut sih telinganya sudah familiar pak.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

hhehehe padahal yang keracunan bapaknya, diracunin anaknya yg pengen koi   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Faris

Kayaknya sih begitu ha ha ha....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Kayaknya sih begitu ha ha ha....


 Hati2 virusnya sangat mudah menular   ::   ::   ::  
dan sangat susah obatnya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Kan sudagh dibilang mas, kaga ada obat nya.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bro,
Buat yang masih berminat, mohon di skip pilihan HK-05 & HK-19. Saya baru diinformasikan kalau koi - koi tersebut defect. Sedang dicarikan penggantinya, semoga besok sudah bisa diposting. tq

----------


## steamkoi

yahh yang mana lagi nihh  ::  telat hadirr saya...  ::

----------


## Faris

Pak Ajik, saya hari ini transfer ke rekening yang ditunjuk via ATM BCA. Saya ngirim jumlahnya 1.900.017
Angka 17 yang paling akhir hanya untuk memudahkan panitia untuk ngecek di rekening BCA. Berarti kalo ada masuk uang sejumlah diatas, berarti untuk "Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest no. HK-17"
Jangan diartikan "mistik" ya... he he he...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anggit

[quote="Ajik Raffles"]Bro,
Buat yang masih berminat, mohon di skip pilihan HK-05 & HK-19. Saya baru diinformasikan kalau koi - koi tersebut defect. Sedang dicarikan penggantinya, semoga besok sudah bisa diposting. tq[/quote


mau dong om ajik ... kapan nih foto pengganti ditampilin ??

salam,

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Bro,
> Buat yang masih berminat, mohon di skip pilihan HK-05 & HK-19. Saya baru diinformasikan kalau koi - koi tersebut defect. Sedang dicarikan penggantinya, semoga besok sudah bisa diposting. tq[/quote
> 
> 
> mau dong om ajik ... kapan nih foto pengganti ditampilin ??
> 
> salam,


Wah .. Om anggit masih kurang padahal bukanya abis borong kemaren om..? lsg menyatronin ke pusatnya nih..?  :P

----------


## Anggit

om Yudhi .. msh berani nyela ya ..? udah pilihan gw diambil tuh no 12  ::   ::   ::  
hehe ..

salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Bro,
> Buat yang masih berminat, mohon di skip pilihan HK-05 & HK-19. Saya baru diinformasikan kalau koi - koi tersebut defect. Sedang dicarikan penggantinya, semoga besok sudah bisa diposting. tq


Pengganti buat HK-05 & HK-19. Silahkan  ::  
Maaf, photo HK-19 replacement gak standar  ::

----------


## Anggit

HK 05 pls om ... tks 

salam

----------


## ronyandry

HK-19

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, langsung diembat nih replacementnya  ::  

Reserve so far:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12 (confirm)
2. PutNus, HK-09
3. William Pantoni, HK-04
4. Karom, HK-15
5. Koinia, HK-20 (confirm)
6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13 (confirm)
7. Robby Iwan, HK-14
8. Fariz, HK-17 (confirm)
9. Anggit, HK-05
10. Ronyandry, HK-19

*) Confirm = paid

Bagi bpk2 yang sudah bayar bila memungkinkan mengirim fax bukti pembayaran ke sekretariat koi's di 021 - 739 3629, atau PM ke saya. Bagi yang belum, mohon segera melunasinya sesuai dengan batas yang telah ditentukan. Tks

----------


## PutNus

> Wah, langsung diembat nih replacementnya  
> 
> Reserve so far:
> 1. Yudi HP, HK-12 (confirm)
> *2. PutNus, HK-09*
> 3. William Pantoni, HK-04
> 4. Karom, HK-15
> 5. Koinia, HK-20 (confirm)
> 6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13 (confirm)
> ...


Pak Ajik saya transfer malam ini juga,maklum ke ATM nya harus kekota dulu naik angkot   ::   ::

----------


## KD

wah penggantinya mantap, sayang telat baru online

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> wah penggantinya mantap, sayang telat baru online


Masih ada 1-2 ekor yang layak pilih, om

Reserve so far:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12 (confirm)
2. PutNus, HK-09
3. William Pantoni, HK-04
4. Karom, HK-15
5. Koinia, HK-20 (confirm)
6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13 (confirm)
7. Robby Iwan, HK-14
8. Fariz, HK-17 (confirm)
9. Anggit, HK-05 (confirm)
10. Ronyandry, HK-19

*) Confirm = paid

Bagi bpk2 yang sudah bayar bila memungkinkan mengirim fax bukti pembayaran ke sekretariat koi's di 021 - 739 3629, atau PM ke saya. Bagi yang belum, mohon segera melunasinya sesuai dengan batas yang telah ditentukan. Tks

----------


## wawan

laris manis tanjung kimpul...
koi habis uang kumpul....   ::   ::   ::  

Selamat pak Ajik... sukses kegiatannya...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Belum nih, masih kebagian tugas ngawal event ini sampe 6 bulan ke depan. Ini baru permulaannya, mudah2an stamina gak abis  ::

----------


## showa

duh pusing euy,................................
kumaha om Ajik.......................ko bisa..........?


HK 02 deh apa boleh baut. duitnya sudah di transfer om.
tks

----------


## wawan

> Belum nih, masih kebagian tugas ngawal event ini sampe 6 bulan ke depan. Ini baru permulaannya, mudah2an stamina gak abis


Gak berat lha Om... yang penting itu.. hadiahnya yang perlu di kawal,biar gak kalah dengan yang di GO...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Reserve so far:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12 (confirm)
2. PutNus, HK-09 (confirm)
3. William Pantoni, HK-04 (confirm)
4. Karom, HK-15 (confirm)
5. Koinia, HK-20 (confirm)
6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13 (confirm)
7. Robby Iwan, HK-14 (confirm)
8. Fariz, HK-17 (confirm)
9. Anggit, HK-05 (confirm)
10. Ronyandry, HK-19
11. Showa HK-02 (confirm)

*) Confirm = paid

Btw, sebagaimana diumumkan pertama kali. Terhitung sejak hari Senin ini dipersilakan bagi yg sudah confirm ikut dan ingin menambah portfolio-nya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Gak berat lha Om... yang penting itu.. hadiahnya yang perlu di kawal,biar gak kalah dengan yang di GO...


Bicara soal hadiah. Ada tambahan voucher senilai Rp 1.000.000 (satu juta rupiah) dari Koi Castle untuk belanja koi disana. Jadi sejauh ini hadiah untuk event ini:
-. Rp 1.000.000 tunai dari KOI's
-. Voucher senilai Rp 1.000.000 dari Koi Castle

Komposisi jumlah dan penerimanya akan diumumkan kemudian. Ayo, siapa lagi yang mau kasih sponsor?  ::   ::

----------


## koilvr

> HK-19


excellent pick   ::  

wah mas ini matanya tajam ya, pick Momo idolnya ciamik, pick Hoshikinnya juga ciamik   :: 

ini foto Hoshikin nya dari different angle  :P  tapi kayanya male sih   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Hehehe..kita mah masih nubie bozzz...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ngakunya doank tuh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## agung_pribadi

Asyik ada yang kasih bocoran......

 ::   maen pinggiran yuk ....... gw pegang ikan rony ah...

Rony Rony Rony Rony Rony Rony.......

Andry Andry Andry Andry Andry .......  :P

----------


## ronyandry

Hehehe..bozz agung bisa aja
ati-ati kalau dipinggiran bozz ntar nyemplung   ::   ::   ::  
tapi kalau nyemplung ketemu putri duyung asik juga kali ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anggit

om Ajik,
btw ikan kapan bisa di jemput nih ?  siapa tau bisa ikutan merah putih    ::  

salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om Ajik,
> btw ikan kapan bisa di jemput nih ?  siapa tau bisa ikutan merah putih    
> 
> salam


Skenario awal sih tanggal 1 Agustus, karena batas akhir jadwal pilih ikan 31/7
Lagi diskusi ama Koi Castle, gaimana teknik ambil ikan supaya gak ribet...
Tapi just in case ada yang mau ambil besok, nanti diaturlah...
Tolong aja bawa copy KTP (atau pengenal lain), buat dituker ama ikannya  ::  
Klo yang dah kenal ama pak JL, mungkin bisa langsung aja tanpa tanda pengenal

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Para Partisipan Yth.,
Perihal tata cara pengambilan ikan akan saya posting paling lambat pada hari Kamis (31/7). Mohon kiranya dapat memberi informasi ke saya (via PM atau e-mail) identitas siapa yang akan mengambil berikut alamat lengkapnya sesuai Tanda Pengenal. Informasi ini akan saya kirim ke KOI Castle, sebagai pegangan buat mereka. Tq

----------


## ronyandry

Usul bozzz..
bagimana kalau ditentukan aja waktu dan harinya 
kan bisa sambil kopi darat dan belajar bareng tuh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Partisipan,

Sesuai dengan jadwal yang telah ditentukan sebelumnya, hari ini adalah batas akhir pemilihan ikan. Bagi yang masih berminat, ditunggu hingga nanti malam, pukul 24.00 waktu server. Setelah batas waktu tersebut, pendaftaran peserta keeping contest ini ditutup

Ikan sudah boleh diambil mulai besok, Jumat (1/ :: , di: 
*KOI Castle/*
Bpk Jani Lauw
Perumahan Puri Indah K10/3
Jl. Puri Kembang Barat
Jakarta Barat

Mohon meninggalkan foto copy KTP atau Tanda Pengenal lainnya sebagai syarat. Bagi partisipan yang pengambilannya diwakilkan pihak ketiga sebagai wakil, mohon juga meninggalkan copy bukti identitas pihak yang diwakilkan. Bagi yang telah mengambil ikannya, mohon melakukan konfirmasi via forum ini

Semua aturan main (revisi) akan diposting segera setelah semua ikan diterima pemiliknya, atau selambat - lambatnya 7 (tujuh) hari setelah pemberitahuan ini

Demikian, agar dimaklumi. Tks

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pa Ajik,

Bgm klo masing2 ikan di ukur dan difoto sblm diambil oleh peserta, sehingga dapat dijadikan patokan utk melihat perkembangannya nanti.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pa Ajik,
> 
> Bgm klo masing2 ikan di ukur dan difoto sblm diambil oleh peserta, sehingga dapat dijadikan patokan utk melihat perkembangannya nanti.


Great Idea, pak. Tapi just in case tidak memungkinkan, saya masih punya ukuran dan hasil foto 2 minggu yang lalu. Mudah - mudahan gak banyak berubah sehingga bisa jadi patokan.

Saya akan submit foto sebelas peserta kompetisi ini berikut ukurannya, sekaligus aturan main dan dewan juri. Baru dua juri yang bersedia, masih nunggu konfirmasi satu orang lagi  ::

----------


## koinia

Pak Ajik, emangnya juri darimana nih????

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik, emangnya juri darimana nih????


Lokal  ::   ::  tp bloodline ZNA  ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Bozzz ajik,

bisa ngak tuh ikan langsung turun di merah putih   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Mumpung lagi di TC (Training Center)   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Faris

> Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
>  Biar Clear, Jadi kalo Non member KOI's  besok ikutan dan menyetor Rp 1.900.000 otomatis jadi anggota Resmi KOI's Bossss, tolong pencerahannya gito :P  :P
> 
> 
> ya begitu om aturannya bagi Non Member KOI's dikenakan surcharge 100rb, kalo memang mau join KOI's maka membership fee nya akan diambilkan dari situ tapi tidak otomatis om (ralat), bagi yang memilih tidak menjadi Member KOI's ya boleh aja tapi 100rb nya tetap sebagai surcharge. 
> 
> sedikit demi sedikit kita para pengurus akan berusaha membenahi dan meningkatkan manfaat dan benefit apa yang dapat diberikan kepada para member KOI's dimasa mendatang  ..


Pak Ajik, saya peserta HKKC dan mau dong jadi Member KOI's (dapat urutan nomor berapa dan isi datanya dimana ya?) malu ah masa' sudah langganan Nichirin, di KOI's malah belum member. 
Padahal tujuan utamanya mau dapetin diskon di thread lelang tuhhhh .... he he he he.... malu ah ketahuan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik, saya peserta HKKC dan mau dong jadi Member KOI's (dapat urutan nomor berapa dan isi datanya dimana ya?) malu ah masa' sudah langganan Nichirin, di KOI's malah belum member. 
> Padahal tujuan utamanya mau dapetin diskon di thread lelang tuhhhh .... he he he he.... malu ah ketahuan


Yang saya suka dari anggota forum ini selain gemar berbagi adalah gemar berterusterang  ::  . Isi datanya dengan pada formulir yang bisa di down load disini:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=50&start=0
Setelah diisi dikirim balik, Om Rudy Showa akan merespons secepat om Faris mengedipkan mata  ::   ::

----------


## Faris

> Setelah diisi dikirim balik, Om Rudy Showa akan merespons secepat om Faris mengedipkan mata


Laaahhhh.... ternyata daftarnya ke Om Rudy tooo...
Kalo gitu tak lompat pagar aja.... nyampe deh di rumah beliau   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Btw, seandainya ada yang berniat untuk menukar ikan dipersilakan saja sepanjang ikan penukarnya belum dipilih partisipan lain. Pertimbangan saya semata - mata karena acara ini didesain "for fun" selain ada unsur learningnya, jadi saya berharap seluruh partisipan happy dengan ikan pilihannya dan dengan kegiatan keeping contestnya. Hanya saja, bagi mereka yang akan menukar ikannya harap menyebutkan ikan yang mau ditukar dan ikan penukarnya agar semua partisipan well-informed  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Ajik Saya mo tukar dari HK 13 ke HK 11  :P  :P 

Thanks sebelumnya  ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hari ini ta ambil Hoshikin ku (HK14) ukuran 24cm.



muga2 gedenya nanti bisa membanggakan dan jadi ikan yang berguna untuk majikannya  ::   ::  ..

----------


## Faris

Aku juga sudah ambil ikan dengan nomor punggung HK-17

Pulang ke rumah baru dia gak berani sendirian.... malah ngajak temen he he he.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Last up date:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12
2. PutNus, HK-09
3. William Pantoni, HK-04
4. Karom, HK-15
5. Koinia, HK-20
6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13 ----> ditukar dengan HK-11, sudah diambil
7. Robby Iwan, HK-14 ----> sudah diambil
8. Fariz, HK-17 ----> sudah diambil berikut temennya  ::  
9. Anggit, HK-05
10. Ronyandry, HK-19
11. Showa HK-02

Yang lain tolong diupdate juga ya. Tq

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Last up date:
> 1. Yudi HP, HK-12
> 2. PutNus, HK-09
> 3. William Pantoni, HK-04
> 4. Karom, HK-15----> sudah diambil
> 5. Koinia, HK-20
> 6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13 ----> ditukar dengan HK-11, sudah diambil
> 7. Robby Iwan, HK-14 ----> sudah diambil
> 8. Fariz, HK-17 ----> sudah diambil berikut temennya  
> ...


Mas Ajik ta edit ya,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tq p robby

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Last up date:
1. Yudi HP, HK-12----> sudah diambil
2. PutNus, HK-09
3. William Pantoni, HK-04
4. Karom, HK-15----> sudah diambil
5. Koinia, HK-20
6. Odil Kokoy, HK-13 ----> ditukar dengan HK-11, sudah diambil
7. Robby Iwan, HK-14 ----> sudah diambil
8. Fariz, HK-17 ----> sudah diambil berikut temennya  
9. Anggit, HK-05----> sudah diambil
10. Ronyandry, HK-19
11. Showa HK-02----> sudah diambil

Per 4/8 masih ada 4 (empat) ekor lagi yang belum ke rumah masing - masing, menunggu jemputan induk semangnya  ::

----------


## ronyandry

Nunggu kolam jadi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  berarti nunggu CB juga dunk   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Nunggu kolam jadi        berarti nunggu CB juga dunk


Biar belum pasti, yang penting tetap semangat....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pengumuman tentang aturan main HKKC saya pending dulu, menunggu up date beberapa ikan yang baru mau diambil pada tanggal 10/8. Takutnya kalau ada perubahan pilihan ikan. Sorry bro  ::

----------


## PutNus

> Pengumuman tentang aturan main HKKC saya pending dulu, menunggu up date beberapa ikan yang baru mau diambil pada tanggal 10/8. Takutnya kalau ada perubahan pilihan ikan. Sorry bro


Pak Ajik, masalah orang dari kampung nikh, belum sempat ambil my love Hoshikin No 09, seandainya besok ikan itu bisa dibawakan ke Hanggar....Oh alangkah trimakasihnya .Mungkin enggak ya.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*HOSHIKIN KOHAKU KEEPING CONTEST*

*FORMAT KEGIATAN*

Mengingat partisipan secara geografis berada dalam wilayah yang berjauhan (Jakarta & Surabaya), maka penilaian kontes ini dilakukan berdasarkan foto. Meski akurasinya bisa saja diragukan karena masalah otentifikasi, namun sebagai media pembelajaran kegiatan ini diharapkan bisa tetap memberikan kontribusi optimal. Dukungan dari para partisipan dalam bentuk pemberian data yang akurat sesuai dengan aturan main di bawah ini akan membantu kelancaran kegiatan dan proses pembelajaran para anggota Kois Forum


*TATA CARA PENILAIAN (SCORING SYSTEM)*

1. Penilaian akan dilakukan dalam 2 (dua) tahap, yaitu:
    a. Tahap  I, dilakukan 3 (tiga) bulan setelah masa kegiatan
    b. Tahap  2, dilakukan pada akhir masa kegiatan atau setelah 6 (enam) bulan masa kegiatan 

2.	Hasil akhir penilaian dalam setiap tahapan dalam bentuk skor, dimana skor total diperoleh melalui jumlah skor hasil pembobotan: Tahap  1 dibobot 40% dan Tahap  2 dibobot 60%

3. 	Pemenang adalah yang mendapakan skor total tertinggi dan berhak menyandang gelar Best Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest

4.	Selain gelar Best Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest, juga akan ada pemilihan Koi Favorit versi pilihan anggota Kois Forum untuk gelar Most Favourite Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest. Ketentuan mengenai ini diuraikan kemudian


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*

1.	Sebelum penjurian dilakukan, partisipan harus mengirim foto berikut informasi mengenai ukuran terbaru yang diambil/diukur selambat  lambatnya 14 (empat belas) hari sebelum jadwal penilaian yang telah dijadwalkan

2.	Foto dikirim kepada koordinator kegiatan melalu Private Mesage (PM) atau mail ke [email protected] atau [email protected]

3.	Koordinator akan memposting foto ke forum dalam format baku

4.	Partisipan yang pada tahapan tertentu atau kedua tahapan yang ditentukan terlambat atau tidak mengirimkan foto tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian pada tahapan tersebut atau kedua tahapan 

5.	Partisipan dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian, apabila:  
a.	Memberi foto yang tidak up date dengan alasan apapun
b.	Terbukti memberikan informasi yang salah dengan alasan apapun mengenai ukuran ikan maupun informasi lain yang ada kaitannya dengan kegiatan ini

6.	Sesuai jadwal yang ditentukan ikan yang diposting dan siap dinilai  akan dinilai oleh 2 (dua) kelompok juri, yaitu: 
a.	Kelompok 1, partisipan
b.	Kelompok 2, juri yang ditunjuk

7.	Juri dalam Kelompok 1 memiliki hak atas 1 suara dan *diperbolehkan memilih ikannya sendiri* 

8.	Juri yang tidak memilih atau memilih diluar jadwal yang telah ditentukan tidak akan diperhitungkan suaranya

9.	Juri dalam kelompok 2 memiliki hak atas 3 suara 

10.Kriteria penilaian dibebaskan menurut subjektifitas masing  masing juri namun diharapkan sesuai dengan kaidah penilaian umum  	


*JURI*

1.	Kelompok - 1, terdiri atas seluruh partisipan, yaitu (berdasarkan no urut ikan): 
a.	Rudy Showa,
b.	William Pantoni
c.	Anggit,
d.	PutNus
e.	Odil Kokoy
f.	Yudi HP	
g.	Robby Iwan
h.	Karom
i.	Faris
j.	ronnyandry
k.	koinia		

2.	Kelompok - 2, terdiri atas: 
a.	Agung Pribadi (agung_pribadi),
b.	Datta Iradian (dattairadian),
c.	Rudyanti (koilvr)
d.	Riwin Homan (cantonguy)


*PEMENANG*

Ikan dengan skor kumulatif tertinggi dari kedua tahap penilaian akan ditetapkan sebagai pemenang dan memperoleh predikat Best Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest.

Selain itu akan ditetapkan pemenang favorit pilihan anggota KOIs forum dengan predikat Most Favorite Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest. Pemenang kategori ini akan ditentukan melalui polling pada akhir kegiatan dan ditetapkan berdasarkan pilihan suara terbanyak dari anggota KOIs forum     


*HADIAH*

Best Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest, akan mendapatkan:
-. Uang tunai senilai Rp 750.000 (Tujuh Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah) persembahan dari KOIs 
-. Voucher senilai Rp 500.000 (Lima Ratus Ribu Rupiah) dari Koi Castle untuk dibelanjakan di Koi Castle

Most Favorite Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest, akan mendapatkan: 
-. Uang tunai senilai Rp 250.000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah) persembahan dari KOIs 
-. voucher senilai Rp 500.000 (lima ratus ribu rupiah) dari Koi Castle untuk dibelanjakan di Koi Castle


*JADWAL KEGIATAN*

18/07  22/07, Pengenalan Ikan
23/07  31/07, Pemilihan & Pembayaran Ikan
01/08  14/08, Pengambilan Ikan
01/08  31/10, Kegiatan Tahap I
15/10  31/10, Penyerahan Foto & Informasi Lainnya
01/11  15/11, Periode Penjurian Tahap I
01/11  31/01, Kegiatan Tahap II
15/01  31/01, Penyerahan Foto & Informasi Lainnya
01/02  15/02, Periode Penjurian Tahap II
15/02  22/02, Polling Pemilihan Koi Favorit
22/02  28/02, Pengumuman Pemenang & Penyerahan Hadiah	

*LAIN  LAIN*
Dengan ditentukannya aturan main yang baru ini, maka aturan sebelumnya dianggap tidak berlaku. Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang KOIs untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

*DAFTAR PESERTA*

*Kiri ke Kanan: HK - 02 Showa, HK - 04 William P, HK - 05 Anggit*


*Kiri ke Kanan: HK - 09 PutNus, HK - 11 Odil Kokoy, HK - 12 Yudhi HP*


*Kiri ke Kanan: HK - 14 Robby Iwan, HK - 15 Karom, HK - 17 Faris*


*Kiri ke Kanan: HK - 19 ronnyandry, HK - 20 koinia*


Good Luck, Guys  ::

----------


## PutNus

> Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> Pak Ajik, emangnya juri darimana nih????
> 
> 
> Lokal   tp bloodline ZNA


Artinya breedingan lokal tapi Export Kwality ya Pak Ajik.

----------


## koinia

Setelah saya coba cari2x thread ttg Hoshikin Kohaku keeping yg diadakan Koi-s nggak ada, so saya buat lagi topiknya untuk belajar melihat perkembangan ikan2x tersebut, semoga para pemilik yg lain mau menyumbang suara ttg perkembangan hoshikin kohakunya ya.

Kohaku yg saya pilih (HK20), panjang 24cm

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...
Thread nya ada disini om....
Di bagian Kegiatan Koi's

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1565&start=165

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya Merge ya....
Klo liat shcedule-nya update baru November ini

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih Pak Ajik dan Pak William, pantas thread ini saya cari di bagian apresiasi dan jual/lelang kok nggak ada.........

----------


## ronyandry

> Saya Merge ya....
> Klo liat shcedule-nya update baru November ini


Boss ajik..
bukannya tahap 1 tgl 15/10 s/d 31/10 kirim foto dan update terbaru ?
baru kemudaian penjurian ya bozz ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Saya Merge ya....
> Klo liat shcedule-nya update baru November ini
> 
> 
> Boss ajik..
> bukannya tahap 1 tgl 15/10 s/d 31/10 kirim foto dan update terbaru ?
> baru kemudaian penjurian ya bozz ?


Betul, om
Maksud saya begitu
Nanti tanggal 15/10 saya remind para partisipan
Mudah2an gak lupa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Buat para peserta, sesuai jadwal, ditunggu up date fotonya sampai tanggal 31/10, buat dilakukan penilaian. Foto yang tidak masuk hingga batas akhir waktu yang ditetapkan tidak akan dinilai. Tolong disertakan juga ukuran sekarang ya. Tks

----------


## PutNus

*Pak Ajiek Ini ikan yang saya pilih dan pelihara*



Catatan
Panjang  24 cm
Dibesarkan di concrete Pond  6 ton, bersama 5 ekor ikan minuma Ghosiki seukuran
Pakan : 3-4  kali sehari Hikari excel /Saki Hikari
PH 7,7  s/d 8.0
Temperatur  20 C s/d 24 C

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Nice, trully contender....
klo bisa difoto ulang pak, seperti standar foto koi supaya gak ada potensi misleading dalam penilaian

----------


## PutNus

> Nice, trully contender....
> klo bisa difoto ulang pak, seperti standar foto koi supaya gak ada potensi misleading dalam penilaian


Saya usahakan Pak, sebelum dead line soalnya  tustel saya kecemlung di Mud Pond,

----------


## chester

Pak Hidayat,

Selama 3 bulan ini Hoshikinnya grow berapa cm? sekarang sudah/masih 24cm? 
Thanks info.

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

hmmm... kalo liat di foto (berdasarkan mistarnya) kayaknya sih 24cm. Awalnya berapa cm ya?

----------


## PutNus

> Pak Hidayat,
> 
> Selama 3 bulan ini Hoshikinnya grow berapa cm? sekarang sudah/masih 24cm? 
> Thanks info.
> 
> cheers


Seingat saya  awalnya 20 cm, ketika itu diikutkan kontes merah putih,didata pendaftaran ditulis 20 cm, tampaknya saya salah pilih nikh Pak Ricky.

----------


## chester

Belum tentu pak   ::   ::  tunggu saja hasil dari peserta2 yang lain ... kalau growth rate nya sama, ya mungkin bisa ada kesimpulan umum yang bisa diambil dari GO ini. 

Ga dikasih makan juga, utk ikan2 mini tsb, 4 cm 3 bulan mgkn bisa tercapai, barangkali   ::   ::  kan ada lumut   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## PutNus

> Nice, trully contender....
> klo bisa difoto ulang pak, seperti standar foto koi supaya gak ada potensi misleading dalam penilaian


Pak Ajik, ini saya postingkan foto yang lebih up to date dari ikan yang saya keeping




Catatan
Panjang 24 cm
Dibesarkan di concrete Pond 6 ton, bersama 5 ekor ikan minuma Ghosiki seukuran
Pakan : 3-4 kali sehari Hikari excel /Saki Hikari
PH 7,7 s/d 8.0
Temperatur 20 C s/d 24C

----------


## koinia

Ini foto terbaru dari kohaku hoshikin yg saya pelihara, ternyata panjangnya sekarang 25cm.

*SEMOGA MENANG.............* HE......HE.......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om2, supaya standar up date fotonya dibuat ukuran pXl = 320xmaks240 (proporsional) ya. Biar juri enak banding2innya. Tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yang Lain mana nih up date-nya? Baru PutNus dan koinia aja
Apa ikannya dah pindah ke kolam lain?  ::  
Yg belum update... waktu tinggal 7 hari lagi
-. Rudy Showa,
-. William Pantoni
-. Anggit,
-. Odil Kokoy
-. Yudi HP 
-. Robby Iwan
-. Karom
-. Faris
-. ronnyandry
Tolong standar fotonya dibuat ukuran pXl = 320xmaks240 (proporsional) ya. Tq

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Boss, ini foto Kohaku yang aku keep HK 11 ukuran kurang lebih 37cm-38 cm diukur pake meteran mesin jahit, maklum belum punya bak ukur  ::   :: , sekarang ikan lagi mutung kaga mo makan karena waktu di foto pake acara berenang didarat dulu/loncat kedarat  ::   ::   moga-moga kaga apa-apa  ::   ::  



Cheers  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Boss, ini foto Kohaku yang aku keep HK 11 ukuran kurang lebih 37cm-38 cm diukur pake meteran mesin jahit, maklum belum punya bak ukur  , sekarang ikan lagi mutung kaga mo makan karena waktu di foto pake acara berenang didarat dulu/loncat kedarat    moga-moga kaga apa-apa   
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Om mau klarifikasi ukurannya aja, 37 - 38 cm atau 27 - 28 cm?

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Boss, menurut catatan aku waktu ngukur dari ujung mulut sampai ujung buntut memang 37-38 cm   ::   ::  , dan kalo dilihat  dari fotonya sendiri, terlihat meteran jahit  sepanjang 15 cm. Kalau di perbandingkan dengan ukuran ikan digambar yah 37-38 cm Bosssss.
Mudah-mudahan bisa ditarik kesimpulan  ::   ::  

Cheers

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Pak Boss, ini foto Kohaku yang aku keep HK 11 ukuran kurang lebih 37cm-38 cm diukur pake meteran mesin jahit, maklum belum punya bak ukur  , sekarang ikan lagi mutung kaga mo makan karena waktu di foto pake acara berenang didarat dulu/loncat kedarat    moga-moga kaga apa-apa   
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Om mau klarifikasi ukurannya aja, 37 - 38 cm atau 27 - 28 cm?[/quote:1df7knja]

----------


## dattairadian

37-38 jik..

----------


## koinia

Wah yg ini jumboooooooooo..................... bisa kalah nih, he......he........he..........

Hoooiiiiiiiiii mana yg lain nih??????????

----------


## cantonguy

Koinia... makanya pelet koi nya kasi ke ikan.. jangan masuk mulut sendiri.... hueheuehuheuheue   ::   ::   ::  



> Wah yg ini jumboooooooooo..................... bisa kalah nih, he......he........he..........
> 
> Hoooiiiiiiiiii mana yg lain nih??????????

----------


## monscine

seru seruuuu   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Boss, menurut catatan aku waktu ngukur dari ujung mulut sampai ujung buntut memang 37-38 cm    , dan kalo dilihat  dari fotonya sendiri, terlihat meteran jahit  sepanjang 15 cm. Kalau di perbandingkan dengan ukuran ikan digambar yah 37-38 cm Bosssss.
> Mudah-mudahan bisa ditarik kesimpulan   
> 
> Cheers


Wah... luar biasa pertumbuhannya...
Calon pemenang nih   ::

----------


## YudiHP

Ini update HK-12,uk.30cm 



Moga-moga menang...   ::

----------


## chester

skin/hi qualitynya khas Hoshikin, good pick oom Yudi ...

cheers

----------


## odil kokoy

Belum tentu pak, karena warnanya sekarang agak drop, dan saya yakin peserta yang lain pun bisa mencapai pertumbuhan demikian dan mungkin melebihi  ::   ::  


[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Pak Boss, menurut catatan aku waktu ngukur dari ujung mulut sampai ujung buntut memang 37-38 cm    , dan kalo dilihat  dari fotonya sendiri, terlihat meteran jahit  sepanjang 15 cm. Kalau di perbandingkan dengan ukuran ikan digambar yah 37-38 cm Bosssss.
> Mudah-mudahan bisa ditarik kesimpulan   
> 
> Cheers


Wah... luar biasa pertumbuhannya...
Calon pemenang nih   :: [/quote:1v38gayv]

----------


## rvidella

> Ini update HK-12,uk.30cm 
> 
> 
> 
> Moga-moga menang...



favorit saya juga sama yang punya koinia
bener boss ... kasih ke koi ... jangan kasih ke om riwin donk

 ::

----------


## YudiHP

> skin/hi qualitynya khas Hoshikin, good pick oom Yudi ...
> 
> cheers


Wah, udah dinilai sama pakar nih.. tengkiu Om ... 
Siapa dulu dong yang punya ...   :: 
Pakar-pakar lainnnya ditunggu koment nya ya..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jadi Yg belum update masih 7 peserta lagi 
-. Rudy Showa,
-. William Pantoni
-. Anggit,
-. Robby Iwan
-. Karom
-. Faris
-. ronnyandry
Buruan bro... dah hari - hari terakhir nih...

----------


## rvidella

susah nih bakalan yang punya om wil
huehehehehehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sambil menunggu yang lain mengupdate koi - koinya, berikut daftar peserta dan koi yang telah di update. Silakan para Juri melihat - lihat yang mana yang layak dinilai paling bagus grow-nya selama 3 bulan ini  ::  Teknik foto dan kamera yang berbeda harap tidak menjadi handicap untuk menilai  ::   Anggota forum yang lain 'welcome' kalau mau berkomentar  ::  

*HK - 02 Rudy Showa, ki - ka: 24 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 09 PutNus, ki - ka: 20 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 11 Odil Kokoy, ki - ka: 27 cm (Jul 0, 37 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 12 Yudhi HP, ki - ka: 26 cm (Jul 0, 30 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 20 koinia, ki - ka: 22 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jadi Yg belum update masih 6 peserta lagi 
-. William Pantoni
-. Anggit,
-. Robby Iwan
-. Karom
-. Faris
-. ronnyandry
Buruan bro... dah tinggal 2 hari nih. Atau ada yang sudah mengibarkan bendera putih?

----------


## William Pantoni

Om..
Akan segera di update...apabila pd waktu nya sy belum sempet update...
Maka anggap aja sy ga ikutan...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Om..
> Akan segera di update...apabila pd waktu nya sy belum sempet update...
> Maka anggap aja sy ga ikutan...



siap bantuin serok ....  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Wah Jangan begitu dong oom Will, harus ikutan dong...... Biar tambah seru dan nambah ilmu dalam proses pembelajaran gitu....  ::   ::   ::  

Cheers  ::   ::  




> Om..
> Akan segera di update...apabila pd waktu nya sy belum sempet update...
> Maka anggap aja sy ga ikutan...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Koq posisi sebagian besar ikan sebelum dan sesudah di up date relatif sama ya, padahal di foto pada waktu yang berbeda dan oleh orang yang berbeda? Apakah ini menjelaskan prilaku mereka (paling tidak kalau di foto cari angel yang terbaik)?  ::

----------


## rvidella

kalo begitu emang karakter ikannya

----------


## koinia

ternyata ikanku bantet ya????? kok cuma 24cm sedangkan yg lain bisa up 30cm, kenapa ya?????? boleh dong berbagi bagi empunya kohaku yg jumbo jumbo............................

----------


## chester

Mungkin saja yang 'bantet' nanti jadinya female dan yg 'jumbo' male   ::   Ikan male cenderung lebih aggresive pola makannya dibanding yang female   ::   ::  (Dodo contohnya, ga usah jauh2   ::   ::  ) Di suatu point nanti, dia bisa keep up mengejar growthnya. Kalau setahunan masih gak nambah banyak, ya bantet beneran   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## rvidella

hm jadi dodo = pejantan tangguh????   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> ternyata ikanku bantet ya????? kok cuma 24cm sedangkan yg lain bisa up 30cm, kenapa ya?????? boleh dong berbagi bagi empunya kohaku yg jumbo jumbo............................


....saya yg paling tau ...kenapa punya koinia Bantet...rahasianya adalah................................jatah makan buat koinya dikurangi buat dimakan dia sendiri,,,,,buktinya.....coba diposting gambar koinia....dijamin pasti JUMBO...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  koinya...BANTET  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

waaa blum tau neh fotonya koinia   ::   wah aku ya mau tuh ikutan keeping contest   ::

----------


## koinia

> hm jadi dodo = pejantan tangguh????


Rasanya yg saya tangkap dari maksud Pak Chester itu bukan *dodo=pejantan tangguh* tapi maksudnya itu dodo itu pola makannya jauuuuuhhhhh lebih agreasif, he......he.......

Betul begitu Pak Chester???????

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> hm jadi dodo = pejantan tangguh????    
> 
> 
> Rasanya yg saya tangkap dari maksud Pak Chester itu bukan *dodo=pejantan tangguh* tapi maksudnya itu dodo itu pola makannya jauuuuuhhhhh lebih agreasif, he......he.......
> 
> Betul begitu Pak Chester???????


Sesama Pot Belly dilarang saling cela....  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> waaa blum tau neh fotonya koinia    wah aku ya mau tuh ikutan keeping contest


Nanti, om. Tunggu klo ada dealer/breeder yang mau kasih sponsor lagi...  ::

----------


## koinia

> Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


Kena nih.....................................

----------


## rvidella

> Kena nih.....................................


kau kira diriku tidak kau tembak?   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mana nih yang 6 ekor lagi...?
Apa mau menyerah aja ama yang 5 ekor di atas?  ::  
Besok Batas waktu terakhirnya ya...

----------


## monscine

punya koinia sementara da best to me 
kedua punya om yudiHP

----------


## koinia

> Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> 
> Kena nih.....................................
> 
> 
> kau kira diriku tidak kau tembak?      :P


Om Dodo, mohon mangapppppp ya........ sekali lagi mohon maaf ya...........

----------


## koinia

> punya koinia sementara da best to me 
> kedua punya om yudiHP


Wahh.....wahhhhh....... bisa besar kepala nih...... tapi sayang hanya untuk sementara, karena lihat yg lain sih.......... (dalam doaku semoga yg lain lupa atau matilampu terussssssssssssss)

----------


## topkoifarm

> Wahh.....wahhhhh....... bisa besar kepala nih...... tapi sayang hanya untuk sementara, karena lihat yg lain sih.......... (dalam doaku semoga yg lain lupa atau matilampu terussssssssssssss)


....hati2 lho...senjata makan tuan....tempatmu giliran lampu mati....segera beli jenset,,,

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> Wahh.....wahhhhh....... bisa besar kepala nih...... tapi sayang hanya untuk sementara, karena lihat yg lain sih.......... (dalam doaku semoga yg lain lupa atau matilampu terussssssssssssss)
> 
> 
> ....hati2 lho...senjata makan tuan....tempatmu giliran lampu mati....segera beli jenset,,,


ini sih kocak banget
bukannya sesama kota dilarang saling senggol?
mau goyang ... minta ajarin om cantonguy donk?

----------


## chester

Yang 6 ekor lagi harusnya diposting juga dong jangan sampai WO, yang punya kan nama2 besar semua pasti pilihannyan and keepingnya OK2   ::   ::   Mungkin panitia kontes harus door to door motretin ikan2 tsb krn yg punya mgkn ga sempat/ada halangan..   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Yang 6 ekor lagi harusnya diposting juga dong jangan sampai WO, yang punya kan nama2 besar semua pasti pilihannyan and keepingnya OK2     Mungkin panitia kontes harus door to door motretin ikan2 tsb krn yg punya mgkn ga sempat/ada halangan..    
> 
> cheers


Wah... panitianya cuma kita ama Luki nih....  ::   ::  
Bagaimana kalau kita kasih waktu sampe week end ini,
mudah2an mereka menyempatkan diri foto...
saya akan coba ingetkan mereka, bukan door to door tapi phone to phone..
Bagaimanapun akan lebih menarik buat proses pembelajaran daripada menang kalahnya... 
Menarik khan ikan dari breeder yang sama (konon, indukan yang sama) tapi grow-nya beda2. 
Must be something different on their keeping technique
Bagaimana??  ::   ::

----------


## chester

Boleh juga atawa tunggu saja sampai mereka posting semua, sampai kapan pun juga, biar pada beban moral he he he 

cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Mana nih yang 6 ekor lagi...?
> Apa mau menyerah aja ama yang 5 ekor di atas?  
> Besok Batas waktu terakhirnya ya...


Aku ga sempat nyerok nih..apalagi motret.., tapi ukurannya kira2 sama aja dg waktu ambil dulu..klo ga sempat di WO aja..kayanya aku punya ga ada kemajuan tuh.

----------


## cantonguy

Kalo Bos Topkoi sudah dasar-nya jago goyang pak... udah terbukti waktu di Blitar Koi show...   ::   ::  
Kalo Pak Koinia... goyang-nya mana tahannnnn..... panggung-nya langsung habizzzzzz.....   ::   ::   ::  




> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> ...

----------


## topkoifarm

rasanya bener guy...kalau koinia goyang panggungnya ambruk  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Lapor dan ini ogut punya
ukuran +/- 37 cm

----------


## koinia

Wah ketemu lagi yg jumbo nih........... dag....dig.....dug......dag........




> rasanya bener guy...kalau koinia goyang panggungnya ambruk


Seperti kata Manusia Ikan, sesama bis kota dilarang saling senggol.........BERSATU KITA TEGUH, BERCERAI KITA RUNTUH.........*MERDEKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ronyandry

> Wah ketemu lagi yg jumbo nih........... dag....dig.....dug......dag........


bukan jumbo pak embernya aja yang kekecilan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

lho ukuran nya 37cm itu sudah jumbo lho..... lha punya saya cuma 25cm kok

----------


## odil kokoy

Mo tukeran pak biar jadi Jumbo?   ::   ::  





> lho ukuran nya 37cm itu sudah jumbo lho..... lha punya saya cuma 25cm kok

----------


## Faris

Oh iya, sampe lupa kalo dulu pernah ikutan HKKC.
HK 17 sudah KO pak, waktu ditinggal pulang mudik lebaran nyungsep di BD   ::  
Malah Showa yang temannya HK 17 sekarang tambah 'komes' he he he....  ::  
Sekali lagi sory kalo sempat masuk  DPO-nya panitia karena lupa ngasih kabar  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> lho ukuran nya 37cm itu sudah jumbo lho..... lha punya saya cuma 25cm kok


KASIAN DEH LU......jangan sedih ....mungkin kecil2 cabe rawit  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Oh iya, sampe lupa kalo dulu pernah ikutan HKKC.
> HK 17 sudah KO pak, waktu ditinggal pulang mudik lebaran nyungsep di BD   
> Malah Showa yang temannya HK 17 sekarang tambah 'komes' he he he....  
> Sekali lagi sory kalo sempat masuk  DPO-nya panitia karena lupa ngasih kabar



wadow padahal pilihan si dede loh  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Oh iya, sampe lupa kalo dulu pernah ikutan HKKC.
> HK 17 sudah KO pak, waktu ditinggal pulang mudik lebaran nyungsep di BD   
> Malah Showa yang temannya HK 17 sekarang tambah 'komes' he he he....  
> Sekali lagi sory kalo sempat masuk  DPO-nya panitia karena lupa ngasih kabar


Semoga si adek gak patah semangat nih....
atau sudah dapat mainan baru..?

----------


## Faris

> Originally Posted by Faris
> 
> Oh iya, sampe lupa kalo dulu pernah ikutan HKKC.
> HK 17 sudah KO pak, waktu ditinggal pulang mudik lebaran nyungsep di BD   
> Malah Showa yang temannya HK 17 sekarang tambah 'komes' he he he....  
> Sekali lagi sory kalo sempat masuk  DPO-nya panitia karena lupa ngasih kabar 
> 
> 
> 
> wadow padahal pilihan si dede loh  :P


Yang ilang satu minta gantinya dua...  ::   ::   ::  
Kan sdh diganti sama Dainichi Showa   ::

----------


## Faris

> Semoga si adek gak patah semangat nih....
> atau sudah dapat mainan baru..?


Sudah dikirimin sama Om Dodo Pak  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Sudah dikirimin sama Om Dodo Pak


yang mana nih?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jadi Yg belum update masih 4 peserta lagi 
-. William Pantoni
-. Anggit,
-. Robby Iwan
-. Karom
Kita tungguin lagi sampe akhir minggu ini ya...  ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Jadi Yg belum update masih 4 peserta lagi 
> -. William Pantoni


lagi mikirin enaknya mana nyemplung ke olam atau keringin kolam buat nangkap hoshikin   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
atau hire bro dodo   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Jadi Yg belum update masih 4 peserta lagi 
> -. William Pantoni
> 
> 
> lagi mikirin enaknya mana nyemplung ke olam atau keringin kolam buat nangkap hoshikin          
> atau hire bro dodo


Huahahahaha... bakal lebih lama kalau dihitung dengan ngeringin kolamnya..... jangan bilang pake gayung, bro  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2e1lvi17
> 
> Jadi Yg belum update masih 4 peserta lagi 
> -. William Pantoni
> 
> 
> lagi mikirin enaknya mana nyemplung ke olam atau keringin kolam buat nangkap hoshikin          
> atau hire bro dodo


Huahahahaha... bakal lebih lama kalau dihitung dengan ngeringin kolamnya..... jangan bilang pake gayung, bro  ::   :: [/quote:2e1lvi17]


ready for hire

pake sedotan bro

----------


## ronyandry

Om Mod,
utk 4 peserta yg blm menyerahkan foto ikannya mohon agar disita saja agar Mod lebih mudah memantau perkembangannya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

Lha bagaimana kelanjutannya acara ini ya????? kok nggak ada kabar kaburnya????

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kayaknya yg 4 orang kita tinggal aja deh..
sebentar saya rekap dulu ya...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Berhubung 4 orang ditunggu - tunggu tapi gak juga mengupdate dan 1 orang koinya sudah menghadap yang kuasa dengan damai, akhirnya dari 11 koi diputuskan hanya 6 koi ini saja yang diikutsertakan dalam penilaian Tahap I. Namun demikian keempat ekor lainnya masih memungkinkan ikut serta di putaran kedua.

*Dan inilah peserta yang akan dinilai:*

*HK - 02 Rudy Showa, ki - ka: 24 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 09 PutNus, ki - ka: 20 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 11 Odil Kokoy, ki - ka: 27 cm (Jul 0, 37 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 12 Yudhi HP, ki - ka: 26 cm (Jul 0, 30 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 19 ronyandry, ki - ka: 24 (Jul 0, 37 cm (Okt 0*


*HK - 20 koinia, ki - ka: 22 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0*


Silahkan juri kelompok - I melakukan penilaian. Masing - masing diperbolehkan memilih ikannya sendiri. Meski ikannya tidak ikut dalam penilaian para peserta lain tetap mempunyai hak pilih dan mempunyai satu suara seperti yang lainnya. Batas waktu penilaian 5 (lima) hari atau selambat - lambatnya hingga Selasa 25 November 2008 jam 12 siang waktu server. Setelah itu para Juri dalam kelompok ini akan kehilangan suaranya.

*Juri Kelompok I:* 
a. Rudy Showa,
b. William Pantoni
c. Anggit,
d. PutNus
e.Odil Kokoy
f. Yudi HP	
g. Robby Iwan
h. Karom
i. Faris
j. ronnyandry
k. koinia

*SILAHKAN DIPOSTING PILIHANNYA*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Lha mana nih, koq belum ada yang posting pilihannya?  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pilihan saya HK-20

----------


## William Pantoni

Susah nih milih via foto...
HK 11 aj d

----------


## showa

hk 12, sepertinya lebih oke

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> skin/hi qualitynya khas Hoshikin, good pick oom Yudi ...
> 
> cheers


Vote : HK-12 dong, paling oks....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

HK - 20, HK - 11, HK - 12 sama - sama leading by 1 point  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Rekap:*
a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12
b. William Pantoni --> HK - 11
c. Anggit
d. PutNus
e.Odil Kokoy
f. Yudi HP --> HK - 12 (Narsis) 
g. Robby Iwan --> HK - 20
h. Karom
i. Faris
j. ronnyandry
k. koinia

*Skor Sementara*
HK - 02 --> 0 point
HK - 09 --> 0 point
HK -11 --> 1 point
HK - 12 --> 2 point
HK - 19 --> 0 point
HK - 20 --> 1 point

HK - 12, sementara leading dengan 2 point  ::

----------


## ronyandry

HK-19   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> HK-19


Narsis Jilid II   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

ogud bole ngikut milih ngga?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ogud bole ngikut milih ngga?


Ente juri... bareng2 ama rombongan ini:
2. Kelompok - 2, terdiri atas: 
a. Agung Pribadi (agung_pribadi),
b. Datta Iradian (dattairadian),
c. Rudyanti (koilvr)
d. Riwin Homan (cantonguy)
punya suara 3, tapi milihnya setelah kelompok - 1 selesai, biar yg lain gak ngaruh...
sekarang ente nunggu aja sambil jual suara, kali - kali aja diantara rombongan narsis ada yang minat   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Poin narsis itu artinya lebih istimewa ya ??? ...  ::  




> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> HK-19    
> 
> 
> Narsis Jilid II

----------


## dattairadian

bener juga nih...   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> HK-19    
> 
> 
> Narsis Jilid II


Hehehe...Partai PKS (Pecinta Koi Sendiri)   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> *Rekap:*
> a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12
> b. William Pantoni --> HK - 11
> c. Anggit
> d. PutNus
> e.Odil Kokoy
> f. Yudi HP --> HK - 12 (Narsis jilid 1) 
> g. Robby Iwan --> HK - 20
> h. Karom
> ...


Narsis2 deh... yang penting hepi...
Kita bebanin aja ke juri netral ya 
Btw, p Karom mungkin gak bisa ikut pilih nih...
bagaimana untuk meminimalkan penyebaran paham narsisme,
kita mintakan om Ricky chester untuk menggantikan?

Yg lain ditunggu ya:
a. Anggit
b. PutNus
c. Odil Kokoy
d. Faris
e. koinia

----------


## chester

Wah, gak bakat jadi judge oom   ::  , tapi kalau disuruh milih tanpa lihat ikan ya HK12 lah 

cheers

----------


## cantonguy

Kalo bole tanya pak YudiHP , HK12 apa ada sedikit secondary hi muncul di bagian sebelah kanan ?    ::  

Cheers..

----------


## Faris

Oh iya... meskipun ikannya sudah dialam baka, saya masih jadi juri tahap I ya... he he he... Sekali lagi sory nih ngeropotin panitia melulu... sampe di PM sama om Ajik...   ::  Kalo milih 02 nanti dikira KKN sama tetangga   ::  aku pilih yang *20* aja deh.

----------


## YudiHP

> Kalo bole tanya pak YudiHP , HK12 apa ada sedikit secondary hi muncul di bagian sebelah kanan ?    
> 
> Cheers..


Iya Pak Riwin, ada Hi tipis muncul di sebelah kanan...

----------


## Anggit

maap telat niy .... no 12 pls !


salam

----------


## odil kokoy

Menurut pakem Narsis itu sehat jadi, ikutan Narsis  III, No. 11  aja deh milik sendiri ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rekap:
a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12
b. William Pantoni --> HK - 11
c. Anggit --> HK - 12
d. PutNus
e.Odil Kokoy --> 11 (Narsis jilid 3)
f. Yudi HP --> HK - 12 (Narsis jilid 1) 
g. Robby Iwan --> HK - 20
h. Karom
i. Faris --> HK - 20
j. ronnyandry --> HK - 19 (Narsis jilid 2, senarsis2nya orang krn cuma dia yg pilih ikannya)
k. koinia

Skor Sementara
HK - 02 --> 0 point
HK - 09 --> 0 point
HK -11 --> 2 point
HK - 12 --> 3 point
HK - 19 --> 1 point
HK - 20 --> 2 point

HK - 12, sementara leading dengan 3 point 

Tinggal 2 juri lagi nih (p Karom skip ya), kelihatannya sudah lama gak masuk:
a. PutNus
b. koinia
Enaknya ditunggu sampe kapan ya. Dua peserta ini juga potensial untuk menyebarluaskan paham narsisme  ::

----------


## koinia

Saya golput aja deh............

----------


## ronyandry

> j. ronnyandry --> HK - 19 (Narsis jilid 2, senarsis2nya orang krn cuma dia yg pilih ikannya)


Hahaha...
anggota partai PKS (Pecinta Koi Sendiri)   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :P  :P  :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tinggal p Hidayat ya yang belum pilih. Kelihatannya beliau lupa mampir ke forum ini. Sambil menunggu beliau, silakan jur dari kelompok 2 posting pilihannya:
a. Agung Pribadi (agung_pribadi),
b. Datta Iradian (dattairadian),
c. Rudyanti (koilvr)
d. Riwin Homan (cantonguy)

Semua juri dalam kelaompok ini punya suara 3 suara ya

----------


## dattairadian

*HK-11*

----------


## koilvr

HK-11

----------


## cantonguy

HK-11 juga...    ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Kyknya HK 11...menang telak nih...  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kuda Hitam...
Tinggal tunggu satu juri lagi nih. Mudah2an Pak Hidayat dan P Karom juga bisa masuk..

----------


## dattairadian

kayaknya poin HK-11 tidak akan terkejar oleh peserta lain jik?

----------


## ronyandry

Kasih dahhhhhhhhhh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## agung_pribadi

HK 12

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> kayaknya poin HK-11 tidak akan terkejar oleh peserta lain jik?


Sampai pertengahan kompetisi kelihatannya begitu
Tapi mungkin aja ada kejutan di akhir kompetisi (akhir Januari 2009)
Apalagi bobot penilaian sekarang 40%, dibandingkan penilaian akhir nanti 60%

----------


## rvidella

jadi?

----------


## YudiHP

> kayaknya poin HK-11 tidak akan terkejar oleh peserta lain jik?


Juri pede amat nih... ? pada colaborate yaa.. ?  ::   ::  
Om EO suara dari pak Ricky gak jadi di masukin ?  .. ( Cari dukungan nij buat nambah point  ... ::  )

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> kayaknya poin HK-11 tidak akan terkejar oleh peserta lain jik?
> 
> 
> Juri pede amat nih... ? pada colaborate yaa.. ?   
> Om EO suara dari pak Ricky gak jadi di masukin ?  .. ( Cari dukungan nij buat nambah point  ... )


hehehehehehehe

okie okie om yudi pemenangnyaaaaaaaaaaa
soalnya kasian dia lagi bingung ama duit di rekening koi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Berhubung sudah hampir masuk ke Penjurian Tahap II dan Pak Karom mapun P hidayat belum juga masuk, maka saya putuskan Penjurian Tahap I berakhir. 

*Berikut Rekapitulasi skor:*

*Juri Kelompok I (masing - masing 1 suara)*
a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12
b. William Pantoni --> HK - 11
c. Anggit --> HK - 12
d. PutNus --> abstain
e.Odil Kokoy --> HK - 11
f. Yudi HP --> HK - 12 
g. Robby Iwan --> HK - 20
h. Karom --> abstain
i. Faris --> HK - 20
j. ronnyandry --> HK - 19
k. koinia --> abstain

*Juri Kelompok II (masing - masing 3 suara)*
-. Datta Iradian --> HK - 11
-. Rudyanto koilvr --> HK - 11
-. Riwin Homan Cantonguy --> HK - 11
-. Agung Pribadi --> HK - 12

*Hasil rekapitulasi:*
HK - 02 --> 0 point
HK - 09 --> 0 point
HK - 11 --> 11 point
HK - 12 --> 6 point
HK - 19 --> 1 point
HK - 20 --> 2 point

Hasil rekapitulasi setelah dikonversi dengan bobot 40% dan diurutkan berdarkan skor tertinggi:
*HK - 11 --> 4.4*
HK - 12 --> 2.4
HK - 20 --> 0.8
HK - 19 --> 0.4
HK - 02 --> 0.0
HK - 09 --> 0.0

Pemenang sementara atau Penjurian Tahap I HK - 11
Selamat pak Odil Kokoy !! Kuda Hitam nih, padahal pada awalnya yang banyak diunggulkan HK - 20 dan HK - 12   ::  

Penilaian Tahap II akan dilakukan pada awal februari dengan bobot 60%
Ikan mulai diposting pada pertengahan Januari 2009

----------


## odil kokoy

Weleh weleh, kuda hitam jadi oke juga, terima kasih para Juri atas penilaiannya, mudah mudahan di tahap kedua pertumbuhannya masih oke  ::   ::  , Sekarang HK 11 sedang ada di aquarium karantina karena kolam sedang direnovasi (bocor berat), dan bulan lalu sakit berat hampir koit karena loncat berenang didarat akibatnya badannya babak belur kena jamur dan busuk insang (lima best koi pindah kealam baka) ::   ::   Sekarang sudah sehat kembali. Mungkin rahasia pertumbuhan menjadi cepat besar adalah pergantian air kolam 1/3 setiap hari (maklum bocor berat)   ::   ::  

Cheers

----------


## koinia

Kolam biru luas terbentang
Berisi ko-koi yg cemerlang
Kuda hitam memang terbelakang 
Tapi sekarang jadi pemenang


SELAMAT YA..........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ayo... pada Up date lagi....
Ini Final Judgement...
Apakah Kuda Hitam... sorry koi hitam akan tetap berjaya?
Up date sampai tanggal 31 Januari 09 ya...
Penilaian mulau 1 Februari 09..
Kali ini pls jangan telat

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ayo di up date lagi...
Ini mau penjurian Tahap II... Awal Februari
Up date terakhir... 31 Januari 2009
Kali ini gak pake telat ya... Tq

----------


## ronyandry

Om Mod..
maksimal tanggal 31 Januari 2009 pukul 23.59 masih bisa postingkan   ::   ::  
Soalnya sekarang susah nangkapnya om kudu pake acara berenang    ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Mod..
> maksimal tanggal 31 Januari 2009 pukul 23.59 masih bisa postingkan    
> Soalnya sekarang susah nangkapnya om kudu pake acara berenang


Masih dong...
Gak dikeringin aja kolamnya? Tapi jangan pake gayung ya

----------


## ronyandry

Hahaha...
kalau begitu diperpanjang aja jadi 1 tahun acara GO nya Om Mod   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

Kondisi sekarang: 41cm, gender betina.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mantaf....
Yang lain ayo ditunggu...
Klo begini Panitia Tunggal jadi semangat nih...  ::   ::

----------


## koinia

Om Ajik, so mana peserta yg lainnya?????? kuda hitam????? where r u ?

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak koinia Kuda hitamnya masih betah dikolam belon mou diukur kayanya malu dan takut dia  karena lagi ikutan sliming contest. dan ngeliat pesaingnya udah jadi jumbo he...he.... akhirnya pak Koinia bisa nyusul pertumbuhan si kuda hitam  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak koinia Kuda hitamnya masih betah dikolam belon mou diukur kayanya malu dan takut dia  karena lagi ikutan sliming contest. dan ngeliat pesaingnya udah jadi jumbo he...he.... akhirnya pak Koinia bisa nyusul pertumbuhan si kuda hitam


Ayo dong pak Hasan....di update....
Juga buat om Yudi dan yang lainnya

----------


## ronyandry

> Ayo dong pak Hasan....di update....
> Juga buat om Yudi dan yang lainnya


Lapor om...
kolam belum bisa dikeringin   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Siap pa, nanti didetik terakhir he he..., info kayanya kuda hitam engga bisa menandingin pertumbuhan koinia 20 cm per 3 bln luarrrr biasa tapi siapa tau jadi kuda hitam jilid 2 hmmm....mmmm

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Pak koinia Kuda hitamnya masih betah dikolam belon mou diukur kayanya malu dan takut dia  karena lagi ikutan sliming contest. dan ngeliat pesaingnya udah jadi jumbo he...he.... akhirnya pak Koinia bisa nyusul pertumbuhan si kuda hitam


Ayo dong pak Hasan....di update....
Juga buat om Yudi dan yang lainnya[/quote:g7zaqe1t]

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yang Sudah Mengupdate:
-. HK - 05 Anggit (40 cm) --> Tidak Ikut Penilaian Periode I
-. HK - 12 Yudi HP (40 cm)
-. HK - 15 Karom (38 cm) --> Tidak IKut Penilaian Periode I
-. HK - 20 Koinia (41 cm)

Berikut Gambarnya:

*HK - 02 Rudy Showa, 
ki - ka: 24 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 05 Anggit (update), 
ki - ka: 24 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Jul 0, 40 cm (Jan 09)*
(Tidak Ikut Penilaian Periode I) 


*HK - 09 PutNus, 
ki - ka: 20 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 11 Odil Kokoy, 
ki - ka: 27 cm (Jul 0, 37 cm (Okt 0* 


*HK - 12 Yudhi HP (update), 
ki - ka: 26 cm (Jul 0, 30 cm (Okt 0, 40 cm (Jan 09)* 


*HK - 15 Karom (update), 
ki - ka: 26 cm (Jul 0, 26 cm (Jul 0, 38 cm (Jan 09)* 
(Tidak Ikut Penilaian Periode I) 


*HK - 19 ronyandry, 
ki - ka: 24 (Jul 0, 37 cm (Okt 0*


*HK - 20 koinia (update),  
ki - ka: 22 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0, 41 cm (Jan 09)*

----------


## rvidella

very nice updated photos

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Belum nambah lagi nih yg up date....
Ayo, besok sudah terakhir....

----------


## mrbunta

punya om koinia yg terbesar dan termontox

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> punya om koinia yg terbesar dan termontox


Bagaimana kalau setelah penilaian kita usul dilelang aja? HK-20 & HK - 12 kira2 kalau dilelang ada peminatnya, gak?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

tul om. di lelang aja   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

Kalau harga cocok, siapa *TAKUT*??????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Kalau harga cocok, siapa *TAKUT*??????????


start rp 500.000
kelipatan rp 1  ::

----------


## koinia

Wah kalau begitu bisa b.........t bandar'e

----------


## mrbunta

> Wah kalau begitu bisa b.........t bandar'e


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Up date terbaru    ::   ::  Ini hk 11 panjang sekarang adalah 47 cm  ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Sepulu menit Kemudian   ::   ::   ::   ikan tewas mendadak setelah loncat dari bak.

----------


## mrbunta

waduh eman e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Turut berduka cita om Hasan 
ikan ogut belum mau dekat2 nih   ::   ::  
gimana nangkapnya ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Waduh, pak Hasan, saya ikut berbela sungkawa. Jadi g enak nih tewas gara2 mau dinilai. Menurut saya tetap aja di nilai toh sudah ada fotonya ini. Mudah2an yang lain setuju. Sekali lagi pak benar2 ikut berduka nih

----------


## odil kokoy

Pa Ajik, pa Rony, ya mahluk bernyawa tidak bisa diduga umurnya, sama juga dengan manusia bila ajal sudah tiba apa mo dikata, Anyway thanks for yor deep condolence  ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Waduh pak Hasan, turut berduka. Ikan titipan di saya kok gak gede-gede ya....?? Kurang gizi kali ya... he he he he he he...

----------


## koinia

Hari ini saya akan naikan bendera setengah tiang sebagai rasa bela sungkawa yg sebesar-besarnya.........

----------


## dattairadian

sayang sekali...   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yang belum up date, ditunggu sampai akhir minggu ini ya
Senin kita akan mulai penjurian. Tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yang Sudah Mengupdate dan Ikut Penjurian Putaran II:
-. HK - 05 Anggit (40 cm) --> Tidak Ikut Penjurian Putaran  I
-. HK - 11 Odil Kokoy (47 cm) --> Peringkat I Putaran I
-. HK - 12 Yudi HP (40 cm) --> Peringkat II Putaran I
-. HK - 15 Karom (38 cm) --> Tidak IKut Penjurian Putaran I
-. HK - 20 Koinia (41 cm) --> Peringkat II Putaran I

Berikut Gambarnya:

*HK - 05 Anggit (update), 
ki - ka: 24 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Jul 0, 40 cm (Jan 09)*
(Tidak Ikut Penilaian Periode I) 


*HK - 11 Odil Kokoy (update), 
ki - ka: 27 cm (Jul 0, 37 cm (Okt 0, 47 cm (Jan 09)* 


*HK - 12 Yudhi HP (update), 
ki - ka: 26 cm (Jul 0, 30 cm (Okt 0, 40 cm (Jan 09)* 


*HK - 15 Karom (update), 
ki - ka: 26 cm (Jul 0, 26 cm (Jul 0, 38 cm (Jan 09)* 
(Tidak Ikut Penilaian Periode I) 


*HK - 20 koinia (update),  
ki - ka: 22 cm (Jul 0, 24 cm (Okt 0, 41 cm (Jan 09)*


Penilaian akan dimulai Sekarang. Silakan Juri Kelompok I untuk mulai posting pilihannya:
a. Rudy Showa 
b. William Pantoni 
c. Anggit
d. PutNus
e.Odil Kokoy 
f. Yudi HP  
g. Robby Iwan 
h. Karom 
i. Faris 
j. ronnyandry 
k. koinia 

 ::   ::

----------


## showa

no 12 sepertinya punya masa depan juga nih utk jadi bagus

----------


## William Pantoni

Semuanya jadi nya bagus2 nih..
Pegang HK 12 aja d...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Up date Juri Kelompok I:
a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12 
b. William Pantoni --> HK - 12
c. Anggit
d. PutNus
e.Odil Kokoy 
f. Yudi HP  
g. Robby Iwan 
h. Karom 
i. Faris 
j. ronnyandry 
k. koinia

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Lha mana juri yang lain, mentang - mentang ikannya pada gugur langsung males milih...
Ayo om Yudhi, om koinia, om Fariz, om Odil, p Robby, Om william, p Karom, om Anggit, dan p PutNus untuk memilih   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Lha mana juri yang lain, mentang - mentang ikannya pada gugur langsung males milih...
> Ayo om Yudhi, om koinia, om Fariz, om Odil, p Robby, Om william, p Karom, om Anggit, dan p PutNus untuk memilih


  ::   ::   moderatornya lagi darah tinggi neh bawaannya marahan  :P  ga bawaan bayi kan om ajik?   ::

----------


## ronyandry

HK-20

----------


## Anggit

HK 12 pls

salam

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...
Sy kan udah milih...
Boleh milih 2 kali yah....ya udah HK 12 lagi d....  ::   ::

----------


## Faris

Apa lagi nih....
 ::  huaaa... huaaa... huaaa...  ::  Jadi inget lagi sama ikan yang udah nyungsep   ::  huaaa... huaaa... huaaa...  ::  
ikut yang 20 aja deh...

----------


## ceem

numpang nimbrung. ada yg mau di lelang nga? sy tertarik ama hk-15 dan hk-20, mau di lelang???  ::   ::   ::   ::  male ato female ya???

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rekap Penjurian:

*Juri Kelompok I (masing - masing 1 suara)*
a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12
b. William Pantoni --> HK - 12
c. Anggit --> HK - 12
d. PutNus --> 
e.Odil Kokoy --> 
f. Yudi HP -->  
g. Robby Iwan --> 
h. Karom --> 
i. Faris --> HK - 20
j. ronnyandry --> HK - 20
k. koinia --> 

Berhubung Juri Kelompok I mungkin butuh waktu yang lebih lama, maka saya bikin aja paralel penilaiannya dengan Juri Kelompok II. Silakan juri kelompok II memberikan penilaiannya:

*Juri Kelompok II (masing - masing 3 suara)*
-. Datta Iradian --> 
-. Rudyanto koilvr --> 
-. Riwin Homan Cantonguy --> 
-. Agung Pribadi --> 

Silakan....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> numpang nimbrung. ada yg mau di lelang nga? sy tertarik ama hk-15 dan hk-20, mau di lelang???     male ato female ya???


Nanti kita komporin ya om ceem, kayaknya kalau satu ekor sih mungkin bisa dirayu  ::

----------


## koilvr

HK-20

----------


## cantonguy

HK-11 ...

----------


## ceem

ok tq. ditunggu lelangan nya ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> HK-11 ...


msh available kah?

----------


## cantonguy

lha.. kan cuman penilaian dari foto yang udah update.. jadi utk penghormatan terakhir.. bole ga ??   ::  
Abis emang cakep sih.. 

Apa perlu penilaian utk yg hidup aja.. ??    ::   ::   ::  




> Originally Posted by cantonguy
> 
> HK-11 ...
> 
> 
> msh available kah?

----------


## Kete

Anumerta yah om....

----------


## dattairadian

> Abis emang cakep sih..


sa tu ju

----------


## odil kokoy

HK 11  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  






> Originally Posted by cantonguy
> 
>  Abis emang cakep sih.. 
> 
> 
> sa tu ju

----------


## cantonguy

Gapapa bos... di diler2 masi banyak ikan kok... Keeping contest juga masi banyak ...semoga bisa dapat lg yg lbh bagus...    ::  

[quote="odil kokoy"]HK 11  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Thanks Bro  ::   ::  , cuma perasaan aja lho  ::   ::   ikan dipelihara dari kecil disayang-sayang (kuda hitam), seger buger,  sehat walafiat difoto mo jadi foto model, 10 mt kemudian RIP wah pengalaman-pengalaman sedih deh.... ::   ::   ::   tapi oke dah keep spirit On   ::   ::   ::  




> Gapapa bos... di diler2 masi banyak ikan kok... Keeping contest juga masi banyak ...semoga bisa dapat lg yg lbh bagus...    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> HK 11

----------


## Ajik Raffles

HK-11 available lah buat dinilai. Toh tewasnya setelah proses diukur  ::  
Rekap Penjurian:

*Juri Kelompok I (masing - masing 1 suara)*
a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12
b. William Pantoni --> HK - 12
c. Anggit --> HK - 12
d. PutNus --> 
e.Odil Kokoy --> HK - 11
f. Yudi HP -->  
g. Robby Iwan --> 
h. Karom --> 
i. Faris --> HK - 20
j. ronnyandry --> HK - 20
k. koinia --> 

*Juri Kelompok II (masing - masing 3 suara)*
-. Datta Iradian --> HK - 11?
-. Rudyanto koilvr --> HK - 20
-. Riwin Homan Cantonguy --> HK - 11 
-. Agung Pribadi --> 

5 peserta 1 juri lagi nih yang belum bersuara. Sampai akhir minggu ini ya. Koordinatornya mau ikutan kontes juga. hehehe

----------


## cantonguy

Nah itu lah kenapa ikan size jumbo apalagi yg bagus ngga murah... sebab sampe di tengah jalan sering ada musibah.. 
Udah abis waktu.. abis tenaga .. abis biaya yang ga terhitung... 
Kalo pernah lihat video lomba All Japan.. rata2 breeder dari ikan yg Grand Champ selalu nangis terharu... mengingat apa yg sudah mereka lalui..

Ngomong gini jadi inget cerita GC All Japan showa Maruyama bbrp tahun lalu.
GC nya kalo ga salah hrs diselamatin dgn diangkut helikopter sebab waktu itu Niigata kena gempa bumi yg hebat .. 
Bayangin aja.. sewa helikopter aja udah brp-an per jam.. blm lagi adu nyawa waktu gempa bumi...   ::  
Si bos Maruyama-nya nangis bombay pas disebut ikan hasil breeding nya muncul sbg GC ...  Gue yg lihat video aja ikut jadi terharu ....   ::   ::  
Padahal lihat film Titanic aja ga terharu sama sekali .... hehehehe   ::   ::   ::  

[quote="odil kokoy"]Thanks Bro  ::   ::  , cuma perasaan aja lho  ::   ::   ikan dipelihara dari kecil disayang-sayang (kuda hitam), seger buger,  sehat walafiat difoto mo jadi foto model, 10 mt kemudian RIP wah pengalaman-pengalaman sedih deh.... ::   ::   ::   tapi oke dah keep spirit On   ::   ::   ::

----------


## agung_pribadi

HK - 12

----------


## YudiHP

Still : -----> HK-12   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Still : -----> HK-12


om, ada yang nanya tuh...
ikannya mau dilelang gak?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rekap Penjurian:

*Juri Kelompok I (masing - masing 1 suara)*
a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12
b. William Pantoni --> HK - 12
c. Anggit --> HK - 12
d. PutNus --> 
e.Odil Kokoy --> HK - 11
f. Yudi HP --> HK - 12  
g. Robby Iwan --> 
h. Karom --> 
i. Faris --> HK - 20
j. ronnyandry --> HK - 20
k. koinia --> 

*Juri Kelompok II (masing - masing 3 suara)*
-. Datta Iradian --> HK - 11?
-. Rudyanto koilvr --> HK - 20
-. Riwin Homan Cantonguy --> HK - 11 
-. Agung Pribadi --> HK - 12

Tinggal 4 peserta lagi yang belum bersuara. Sampai akhir minggu ini ya, tepatnya hari Minggu, 22/02/09  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

HK-20 is the best..itulah pilihan ku, klo mu dijual aku beli..

----------


## dattairadian

HK-20

----------


## mrbunta

> HK-20 is the best..itulah pilihan ku, klo mu dijual aku beli..


kenapa pilih HK-20 om? montox ya? seperti yg punya   ::  
itu di jual om. udah di tantang ama yg punya. katanya siapa takut.   ::  
langsung di pm aja

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> HK-20


Pindah kelain hati nih....

----------


## ceem

hk-20 banyak peminat nih. dilelang aja om  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  . Di tunggu lelangannya.

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> HK-20
> 
> 
> Pindah kelain hati nih....


kan HK-11 udah mati...   ::  judulnya aja "keeping" costest

----------


## koinia

Wah maaf sekali Pak moderator saya terlambat ikutan voting nih........ kali ini saya memilih HK-20 (punyaku sendiri, he...he....he.....)

----------


## topkoifarm

> Nah itu lah kenapa ikan size jumbo apalagi yg bagus ngga murah... sebab sampe di tengah jalan sering ada musibah.. 
> Udah abis waktu.. abis tenaga .. abis biaya yang ga terhitung... 
> Kalo pernah lihat video lomba All Japan.. rata2 breeder dari ikan yg Grand Champ selalu nangis terharu... mengingat apa yg sudah mereka lalui..
> 
> Ngomong gini jadi inget cerita GC All Japan showa Maruyama bbrp tahun lalu.
> GC nya kalo ga salah hrs diselamatin dgn diangkut helikopter sebab waktu itu Niigata kena gempa bumi yg hebat .. 
> Bayangin aja.. sewa helikopter aja udah brp-an per jam.. blm lagi adu nyawa waktu gempa bumi...   
> Si bos Maruyama-nya nangis bombay pas disebut ikan hasil breeding nya muncul sbg GC ...  Gue yg lihat video aja ikut jadi terharu ....    
> Padahal lihat film Titanic aja ga terharu sama sekali .... hehehehe     
> ...


...rasanya pernah ngalami juga,,,ya,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Wah maaf sekali Pak moderator saya terlambat ikutan voting nih........ kali ini saya memilih HK-20 (punyaku sendiri, he...he....he.....)


tuh udah di tawar ama om cantonguy. di lepas gak?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*FINAL PENJURIAN TAHAP II:*

*Juri Kelompok I (masing - masing 1 suara)*
a. Rudy Showa --> HK - 12
b. William Pantoni --> HK - 12
c. Anggit --> HK - 12
d. PutNus --> abstain
e.Odil Kokoy --> HK - 11
f. Yudi HP --> HK - 12  
g. Robby Iwan --> HK - 20
h. Karom --> abstain
i. Faris --> HK - 20
j. ronnyandry --> HK - 20
k. koinia --> HK - 20

*Juri Kelompok II (masing - masing 3 suara)*
-. Datta Iradian --> HK - 20
-. Rudyanto koilvr --> HK - 20
-. Riwin Homan Cantonguy --> HK - 11 
-. Agung Pribadi --> HK - 12

*Hasil Rekapitulasi Hasil Penjurian Tahap II:*
HK - 02 --> 0 point
HK - 05 --> 0 point
HK - 09 --> 0 point
HK - 11 --> 4 point
HK - 12 --> 7 point
HK - 15 --> 0 point
HK - 19 --> 0 point
HK - 20 --> 10 point

Hasil Rekapitulasi setelah dikonversi dengan bobot 60% dan diurutkan berdasarkan yang tertinggi:
*HK - 20 --> 6*
HK - 12 --> 4.2
HK - 11 --> 2.4
HK - 02 --> 0
HK - 05 --> 0
HK - 09 --> 0
HK - 19 --> 0
HK - 20 --> 0

Pemenang Penjurian Tahap II --> koinia, Surabaya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

REKAPITULASI HASIL PENJURIAN TAHAP I & II

Penjurian Tahap I:
HK - 11 --> 4.4
HK - 12 --> 2.4
HK - 20 --> 0.8
HK - 19 --> 0.4
HK - 02 --> 0.0
HK - 09 --> 0.0
HK - 05 --> 0.0
HK - 15 --> 0.0

Penjurian Tahap II:
HK - 20 --> 6.0
HK - 12 --> 4.2
HK - 11 --> 2.4
HK - 02 --> 0.0
HK - 05 --> 0.0
HK - 09 --> 0.0
HK - 19 --> 0.0
HK - 15 --> 0.0

*Rekapitulasi Total:*
HK - 02 --> 0.0
HK - 05 --> 0.0
HK - 09 --> 0.0
*HK - 11 --> 6.8*
HK - 12 --> 6.6
HK - 15 --> 0.0
HK - 19 --> 0.4
*HK - 20 --> 6.8*

Wah, hasilnya seri nih  ::  Sungguh diluar perkiraan dan saya tidak punya mekanisme untuk menentukan pemenangnya  ::  Oleh karena itu, saya akan meminta forum ini memutuskan pemenangnya dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:

1. Hanya ada tujuh anggota forum yang akan memutuskan siapa juara Hoshikin Keeping Contest dengan cara first posting first count terhadap opsi berikut: 
*OPSI I:* Juara Bersama dan hadiah dibagi rata antara HK - 11 dan HK - 20, mengingat keduanya memiliki skor yang sama
*OPSI II:* HK - 20, Juara I dan HK - 11 dianulir, mengingat ini "keeping contest" dan HK - 20 yang tetap survive. Bila HK - 11 dianulir, maka HK - 12 akan menjadi pemenang kedua 

2. Pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan the Best of Seven, dimana apabila sudah ada 4 orang yang memilih salah satu opsi, maka pemenangnya bisa langsung ditentukan berdasarkan opsi tersebut.

3. Silakan mulai memilih dan terimakasih sudah membantu  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak AjiK,

Menurut saya Opsi no 1, lebih baik, terlepas dari kenyataan bahwa Hk11 adalah ikan milik saya yang telah RIP 10 mt setelah jadi foto model, yang disebabkan ketidak tahuan saya menghandling ikan untuk difoto  ::   ::  . Adapun alasan saya memilih opsi 1:
- Menurut saya HK11 sudah melewati batas waktu yang di tentukan dalam keeping kontest ini (6 bln) meskipun HK11 telah RIP 10 mt setelah di foto sehingga tidak seharus di diskualifikasi karena telah menghilangkan arti keeping kontes   ::  
 - Bila melihat peraturan yang di buat, tidak tercantum kata-kata bila ikan mati setelah keeping kontes (6 bln) akan di diskwalifikasi  ::  
- Masalah kebenaran bahwa ikan telah RIP telah melewati waktu keeping kontes 6 bln kembali kepada diri kita sendiri  ::  

Demikian alasan saya, mohon dimaafkan bila ada kata-kata yg kurang berkenan.  ::  
Saya pribadi cukup senang dengan hasil penilaian para juri atas HK11 yg membutikan apa yg saya lakukan dalam pemeliharaan terhadap HK11 cukup OK baik suka dan dukanya serta pengalaman dan perasaan yang mendalam   ::   ::  
Untuk saya ini Just For Fun   ::  dan persahabatan adalah N01. Thx  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kelihatannya, anggota forum ini agak sungkan untuk berpendapat..Oleh karena itu dengan segala keterbatasan dan kewenangan yang saya miliki, saya putuskan untuk memilih Opsi 1. Dengan demikian dalam Hoshikin Keeping Contest ini ada pemenang ganda:

*HK-11, milik om Hasan/Odil Kokoy
HK-20, milik om Reza/koinia
*
Hadiah Rp 1 juta dibagi 2, masing - masing Rp 500 ribu ditambah vaoucher dari Koi Castle, masing - masing sebesar Rp 500 ribu

Selamat buat om Odil dan om koinia
Selamat buat seluruh partisipan 
Selamat buat anggota forum ini

Kegiatan Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest ini tuntas sudah, semoga beragam manfaat kita dapatkan dari kegiatan ini

*Note:*
Tolong PM saya no rekeningnya untuk transfer hadiah. Tks

----------


## mrbunta

wahhhhhhhhh om koinia makan makan di ayat ya  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Kelihatannya, anggota forum ini agak sungkan untuk berpendapat..Oleh karena itu dengan segala keterbatasan dan kewenangan yang saya miliki, saya putuskan untuk memilih Opsi 1. Dengan demikian dalam Hoshikin Keeping Contest ini ada pemenang ganda:
> 
> *HK-11, milik om Hasan/Odil Kokoy
> HK-20, milik om Reza/koinia
> *
> Hadiah Rp 1 juta dibagi 2, masing - masing Rp 500 ribu ditambah vaoucher dari Koi Castle, masing - masing sebesar Rp 500 ribu
> 
> Selamat buat om Odil dan om koinia
> Selamat buat seluruh partisipan 
> ...



SELAMAT

Keputusan yang tepat, Om Ajik

menurut saya .... 2 yang terbaik ....

----------


## h3ln1k

selamat om reza en om hasan nice keeping contest koi's brotherhood

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih Pak H3ln1k.......

----------


## odil kokoy

Thanks, bro h3lnik,

----------


## mrbunta

> Terima kasih Pak H3ln1k.......


ah yat nya mana?
kok pura pura gak liat   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> Terima kasih Pak H3ln1k.......
> 
> 
> ah yat nya mana?
> kok pura pura gak liat


dasar gajah makan mulu   ::

----------


## mrbunta

kalau gak gak semox   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ceem

Om Reza, HK-20 nya mau dilelang nga???  ::   ::   ::   ::  mau ikutan ahh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Om Reza, HK-20 nya mau dilelang nga???     mau ikutan ahh


langsung PM aja om. penawaran harga nya biar om reza pikir pikir

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Odil Kokoy/Koinia,
Saya sudah kontak dengan pak JL (Koi Castle) mengenai voucher ini
Beliau berkenan langsung memberikan diskon saja kepada kedua pemenang masing - masing Rp 500 ribu, untuk setiap pembelian apapun di Koi Castle. Terimakasih

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Ajik, Thanks ya sudah ngerepotin  ::   ::

----------

